# 2008 OnRoad Racing - Classic Hobbies - Akron, Oh



## agholub

There has been tons of talk about on road carpet racing starting up lately.
Vintage Trans Am racing is on the tip of everyone’s tongues. What is the Vintage Trans Am class? Any 1/10th electric 4wd touring car (new or old… matters not), with a vintage body (used in the real trans am racing series in the late 60s’), and rubber tires. Only one brand tire is legal – the HPI Vintage Tires with tread. Tires must be mounted on HPI Vintage rims. These tires are a great equalizing force for competition and have great durability. Take your time and glue them up nice… they will be around for a while. The car can be powered by either a 2S lipo/21.5 Brushless or 4 cell nihm/17.5 brushless (or 27turn brushed) motor. The intent is to keep speeds and costs down and racing very competitive. In a way, I think this class is the closest thing to Slash Offroad racing you are going to find in OnRoad Racing. This format of racing will also be running at many of the other area tracks and the format is universal.

Here is a link to the official Vintage TA website where you can see pics and see all the official rules: http://www.apexspeed.com/usvintagetransam/gallery/index.html

The vintage trans am class will start at Classic Hobbies in September. More details will be posted soon.

Best Regards,

Andy

----------------------------------------------------------------------

1994 E Waterloo RD.
Akron, Ohio 44312
330-733-6400
Fax: 330-733-6400
[email protected]
Contact: Steve Smith


----------



## Hangtime

Thats pretty cool, but 4wd??? I don't remember any of those cars being 4wd.


----------



## DAVON

Hangtime said:


> Thats pretty cool, but 4wd??? I don't remember any of those cars being 4wd.


THEY WEREN'T ELECTRIC POWERED EITHER...:freak:
OH AND I THINK THEY WERE BIGGER TOO...
AND THEY DIDN'T RUN INDOORS ON CARPET...:drunk:
OK THAT SETTLES IT....I'M NOT GOING TO RUN THAT CLASS....YEAH RIGHT.
TRAN-AM RACING BABY...CAN'T WAIT.:thumbsup::woohoo::thumbsup:


----------



## Lohrr1

*Trans Am*



DAVON said:


> THEY WEREN'T ELECTRIC POWERED EITHER...:freak:
> OH AND I THINK THEY WERE BIGGER TOO...
> AND THEY DIDN'T RUN INDOORS ON CARPET...:drunk:
> OK THAT SETTLES IT....I'M NOT GOING TO RUN THAT CLASS....YEAH RIGHT.
> TRAN-AM RACING BABY...CAN'T WAIT.:thumbsup::woohoo::thumbsup:


We've been running this at Beaver PA, It's the most fun I've had in years. Looking forward to running it at Classic.
Rick


----------



## frank p.

looking forward to getting a 1/10th pan car class 13.5 like there gonna run at the indoor champs


----------



## ICEMAN96

There Will Also Be Other Classes Such As 18t,b,and R's.3 Make A Class It's Looking To Be A Fun Season


----------



## General

ICEMAN96 said:


> There Will Also Be Other Classes Such As 18t,b,and R's.3 Make A Class It's Looking To Be A Fun Season


Me or Andy will post all the classes as soon as I get them all down on paper.

Steve:thumbsup:


----------



## agholub

*2008 OnRoad Fall Schedule*

Here is the Classic Hobbies Indoor Onroad Carpet Schedule:

September 5 Friday OnRoad 
September 12 Friday OnRoad 
September 19 Friday OnRoad 
September 26 Friday OnRoad 
October 3 Friday OnRoad 
October 10 Friday OnRoad 
October 17 Friday OnRoad 
October 24 Friday OnRoad 
November 2 Sunday OnRoad 
November 9 Sunday OnRoad 
November 16 Sunday OnRoad - Classic Champs Warmup Race
November 19 Wednesday OnRoad Open Practrice
November 20 Thursday OnRoad Open Practrice
November 21 Friday OnRoad Open Practrice
November 22 Saturday OnRoad Open Practrice
November 23 Sunday OnRoad Open Practrice
November 24 Monday OnRoad Open Practrice
November 25 Tuesday OnRoad	

We are anticipating a Vintage Trans Am Class, 1/10th pan class, 1/10 TC Class, 1/12 pan Class, and 1/18 pan class. Other car types are of course welcome. 3 of a kind make a class. Bring what you have and we will find a place for you regardless - everyone races. All cars must be electric, clean, and have carpet friendly tires (slicks, foams, or road tread). Wintogreen based traction compounds are not permitted. Classes will be based on current classes running @ the Beaver and the Gate. Lipos have grown tremendously in popularity and we are open to adjusting class requirements to accomodate friendly fun competition using these power sources. Please let Steve or I know if you have any thoughts, concerns, or questions.

CLASS SPECIFICATIONS

*Stock 1/12*

Motor + Battery: 17.5 Brushless + 4 Cell Nihm OR 2S Lipo 21.5
Tires: Foam
Minimum Ride Height: 3mm

*1/10th TC Foam Sedan*

Motor: 17.5 Brushless
Battery: 6-Cell NiMH/NiCd or 7.4V LiPo
Tires: Foam
Minimum Ride Height: 4mm

*1/10 TC Sedan Rubber*

Motor: 13.5 Brushless
Battery: 6-Cell NiMH/NiCd or 7.4V LiPo
Tires: Premounts Only. Jaco Green, Speedmind/Sorex 28R, or MuchMore Sweep 28
Body: Sedan
Minimum Weight: 1525 grams
Maximum Width: 190mm
Minimum Ride Height: 5mm

*1/10 Pan GT*

Motor + Battery: 13.5 Brushless + 4 Cell Nihm OR 17.5 Brushless + 2S Lipo
Tires: Foam
Body: 200mm 2-door Sports Car.
Maximum Width: 200mm
Minimum Ride Height: 4mm

*Vintage Trans Am*

Rules as posted on http://www.usvintagetransam.com


Best Regards,

Andy



1994 E Waterloo RD.
Akron, Ohio 44312
330-733-6400
Fax: 330-733-6400
[email protected]
Contact: Steve Smith


----------



## ML23

i would think 17.5 or 13.5 would be better for foam tc because th17.5 is the stock equevalent and 13.5 is what a lot of people were using last year.
just a suggestion


----------



## agholub

ML23 said:


> i would think 17.5 or 13.5 would be better for foam tc because th17.5 is the stock equevalent and 13.5 is what a lot of people were using last year.
> just a suggestion


Hi Mike,

I just reposted the class rules from the gate to keep the playing field level. I am all for running 13.5's or 17.5's. 

--Andy


----------



## ML23

i think most will probably run some kind of stock motor. 17.5 or brushed if they can handle faster thats great but i would think you would wanna make it the same for every one.


----------



## agholub

I think most TC at Classic that do not do Vintage Trans Am will do Rubber just from a cost savings standpoint rather than buying foam... but I do not know. Time will tell. I like them all!


----------



## agholub

The OnRoad schedule has been updated. The first 4 races will be on Friday nights with racing starting at 7pm. After that we move to Sundays with racing starting at 2pm.

September 5	Friday	OnRoad	
September 12	Friday	OnRoad	
September 19	Friday	OnRoad	
September 26	Friday	OnRoad	
October 5	Sunday	OnRoad	
October 12	Sunday	OnRoad	
October 19	Sunday	OnRoad	
October 26	Sunday	OnRoad	
November 2	Sunday	OnRoad	
November 9	Sunday	OnRoad	
November 16	Sunday	OnRoad	Classic Champs Warmup Race
November 19	Wednesday	OnRoad	Open Practice
November 20	Thursday	OnRoad	Open Practice
November 21	Friday	OnRoad	Open Practice
November 22	Saturday	OnRoad	Open Practice
November 23	Sunday	OnRoad	Open Practice
November 24	Monday	OnRoad	Open Practice
November 25	Tuesday	OnRoad	Open Practice
November 25 Tuesday OnRoad	Open Practice

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## ICEMAN96

Can't Wait To Get Back On The Carpet


----------



## ICEMAN96

Who's running 18t,b,and r


----------



## agholub

My Vintage Trans Am car is ready for some action. How is everyone elses car coming? I'll have my tweak board and setup station (sets caster, camber, and toe) at the race to help get you setup if you want. Finally... racing without need for an EZUp.


----------



## agholub

Idea for first track.


----------



## agholub

*Classic Hobbies Warmup for the US Indoor Champs*

Classic Hobbies will be hosting a Warmup for the US Indoor Champs on Sunday, November 16. Doors open @ 8am. Drivers Meeting 12pm. Racing starts at 1pm.

We will be running all the classes using all the rules at this years US Indoor Champs. Mr. Bill will be onhand to keep the party going.

PRO 10 GT(13.5)
1/12 Masters(17.5) 
1/12 Stock(17.5) 
1/12 Super Stock(13.5)
1/12 Mod TC Mod

TC Rubber(13.5)
TC Stock(17.5)
TC Super Stock(13.5)
TC Mod

First Class $30. Each additional Class $20.

1994 E Waterloo RD.
Akron, Ohio 44312
330-733-6400
Fax: 330-733-6400
[email protected]
Contact: Steve Smith


----------



## ML23

agholub said:


> My Vintage Trans Am car is ready for some action. How is everyone elses car coming? I'll have my tweak board and setup station (sets caster, camber, and toe) at the race to help get you setup if you want. Finally... racing without need for an EZUp.


Ran tc and 1/12 at beaver yesterday had a great time, cant wait to start at classic.


----------



## sg1

agholub said:


> Idea for first track.


 Hey Andy,
I think we ran that track... The BRP guys came out and it was set up like that. That doesn't mean not do it, just means I know how to drive it 
-Wayne

PS Drunk mike knows the track well also!!


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Trans Am is just about done, 17.5 brushless for me! just need to get my batteries in order!


----------



## agholub

From the offroad forum:

Originally Posted by DAVON 
FOR HELP WITH GEARING GO HERE...
http://www.gearchart.com/index.cfm?f...n=home.default 
JUST PUT IN THE INFORMATION AND IT DOES THE WORK. 

Awesome! 

For the purpose of calculating TransAm FDRs, the tire diameter is 64mm for the TransAm tires. The final FDR must be no less than 4.2 if running a 21.5 motor + Lipo.


----------



## Lohrr1

agholub said:


> From the offroad forum:
> 
> Originally Posted by DAVON
> FOR HELP WITH GEARING GO HERE...
> http://www.gearchart.com/index.cfm?f...n=home.default
> JUST PUT IN THE INFORMATION AND IT DOES THE WORK.
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> For the purpose of calculating TransAm FDRs, the tire diameter is 64mm for the TransAm tires. The final rollout must be no greater than 4.2 if running a 21.5 motor + Lipo.


FDR is final drive ratio, not rollout and can't be "less than 4.2" meaning it can't be 3.5 or 4.0. Since all of the tire diam is the same, their web site uses final drive ratio.
Rick


----------



## Lohrr1

Looking forward to running Trans Am on the 5th! Who else is running?
Rick


----------



## agholub

Lohrr1 said:


> Looking forward to running Trans Am on the 5th! Who else is running?
> Rick


I'll be there with mine to test the barrier stength!

--Andy


----------



## lawnguy

is the run out the same for stock, 17.5 or are the all different, if different what will they be approx. thanks


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Lohrr1 said:


> Looking forward to running Trans Am on the 5th! Who else is running?
> Rick


If I can get ahold of a few decent 4 cell packs count me in!!!


----------



## Lohrr1

*Fdr*



lawnguy said:


> is the run out the same for stock, 17.5 or are the all different, if different what will they be approx. thanks


The FDR will be different for each motor/battery combo, the 17.5/4 cell will have the largest pinion/smallest spur(lower number on the FDR)
Rick


----------



## mhimes

Hey Nat/Jeff/Andy, mark weenie here...........im almost sold on trans am, Im thinking 17.5 brushless too, what motor/esc/batt combo? Novak 17.5ss looks nice, 

I have no idea what charger/batts to use...

help me out and ill make it up to you.......If you ever need a 8oo horsepower motor for your real camaro we'll call it even!


----------



## mhimes

Nat/Jeff/Andy..........would this setup be ok?? (see pic attached)


----------



## lawnguy

Dan an I are also running Trans Am Daniel is running a cuda me a camaro highly reinforced for on track action lol. This class should be a lot of fun just watch Nat she dosen't drive that well lol. see all of you in a few weeks Ron an Daniel


----------



## agholub

mhimes said:


> Nat/Jeff/Andy..........would this setup be ok?? (see pic attached)


That setup would be fine. For TransAm racing you would use 4 cell NIHM packs with the 17.5 motor.

I also use the Novak GTB speed control - it works great. I am using a lipo with 21.5 motor.

--Andy


----------



## mhimes

THANX Andy........ In the future would I be able to run a LIPO with this setup
just foolin around at home (it should be crazy fast) with just a battery change?


----------



## agholub

mhimes said:


> THANX Andy........ In the future would I be able to run a LIPO with this setup
> just foolin around at home (it should be crazy fast) with just a battery change?


Yes. In the future you can run a Lipo with that setup. You would of course need the 21.5 motor to be legal in VTA when running the Lipo. 

On a side note, you can run a Lipo + 17.5 for the Stock Foam Touring Car class which you could run with the same car instead of VTA if you wanted. Use the same chassis with Foam Touring Car wheels and a Protoform R9-F body (arguably best available). This is a very popular class at the Gate. I know at least a few people have talked about running at Classic.

--Andy


----------



## agholub

*Track Update:*

Track Update: Steve has taken up the carpet and is sanding the floor seeking a smooth surface. The carpet will be put down and stretched likely tomorrow.Thanks for the hard work Steve!


----------



## Grease

This sounds great. I can't wait


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Most of us are using a Duratrax ICE, it will charge lipo and nimh. Its a great charger for the money! Easy to set up too.

Nat


----------



## lawnguy

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXRST8&P=7

Andy, would this be legal for the trans am series?


----------



## DAVON

lawnguy said:


> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXRST8&P=7
> 
> Andy, would this be legal for the trans am series?


NO ONLY MOTORS ARE...27T BRUSHED...17.5/21.5 BRUSHLESS


----------



## Crptracer

Do you guys have a website? or pics of the track?


----------



## K.J.Price

Crptracer said:


> Do you guys have a website? or pics of the track?


Hey go to page 3 of this OnRoad thing about 3/4 of the way down on the page you will see new onRoad track at classic hobbies on there,Theres some pics of the track bein built its not done yet in the pics though.

Keith


----------



## agholub

Schedule Update: The first 8 (instead of 4) races will be on Friday nights to allow the offroad season to continue racing on Sundays another month. After that, all onroad races will be on Sundays.

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## agholub

Effective Sept 1, the normal race entry fee for the first class will go up $3 to $18. Additional classes are still $10 each. There is a $3 senior discount and a $3 family plan discount ($3 off each additional family member's first class). Currently Classic Hobbies is generating the majority of its revenue from the tracks and things are tight. To help keep prices down and Classic Hobbies around, you can help by making some of your purchases through the Hobby Shop. Steve can get just about anything you want in less than a week and is willing to match most online store prices. Give him a call or send him an email with your part numbers and it'll be there waiting for you at the track.

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## Grease

Can he get Schumacher parts?


----------



## agholub

Grease said:


> Can he get Schumacher parts?


Steve thinks he can, but will not know for sure until Tuesday.


----------



## Robertw321

agholub said:


> Effective Sept 1, the normal race entry fee for the first class will go up $3 to $18. Additional classes are still $10 each. There is a $3 senior discount and a $3 family plan discount ($3 off each additional family member's first class).


Clarification to the above price change. The senior discount is for age 55 and above. The family discount is for minors with the paid race fee of a related adult.


----------



## DAVON

Who'll Be There This Friday???


----------



## Kyosho Racer

DAVON said:


> Who'll Be There This Friday???


You, Me, Drunk Mike, Andy, Announcer Mike, and I think the 3 Collier's.
Jeff


----------



## Announcer Mike

It's true - I WILL be there with my Trans Am car!!!!


----------



## Announcer Mike

Robertw321 said:


> Clarification to the above price change. The senior discount is for age 55 and above. The family discount is for minors with the paid race fee of a related adult.



Gee, Bob - I think you are the ONLY one who will get that Senior discount. :jest::jest:


----------



## Announcer Mike

My XXX-S is rebuilt and I'll be running it with a 27-turn motor.
The body is the Selby GT-350 Mustang. 

I can't wait to get back on carpet!!!!


----------



## DAVON

Kyosho Racer said:


> You, Me, Drunk Mike, Andy, Announcer Mike, and I think the 3 Collier's.
> Jeff


*COOOOOOL :thumbsup:*
I'LL BRING MY SET-UP BOARD...WHAT TIME WILL THE DOORS OPEN??


----------



## agholub

Steve said he was going to get there at around noon. I told him I'd be there about 3pm.


----------



## lawnguy

Bob you me an birro what about FREE COFFEE?????????


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Do the seniors get a prop to help keep em upright at the driverstand? how about a complimentary concierge service? or door to door transportation service? You guys gonna all meet at mcdonalds at 5am to discuss which kid is gonna drive your car too??

I think Rick Lohr is gonna be there too, well i hope so because i have no batteries yet...


----------



## NatalieMorgan

what time does the racin start on fri? ill be there as soon as i get off work.

tc3/17.5/camaro


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Nat, I think aroud 6. I'll be there as soon as I get off work around 3. We'll be putting my car together there.
Jeff


----------



## Grease

I'll be there Friday as well around 6:30, Mi3/17.5/foam sedan. Is everyone running TransAm or are there going to be some people running stock TC foam?
I will race whatever is most popular at the track but for right now I don't have a TransAm car.


----------



## agholub

Track opens early for practice (Steve said he was getting there around noon).

Racing starts at 7pm to give people a chance to get home from work. If you are going to be late and want to race, let us know and we will get you signed up.

At least Drunk Mike and I are planning on running 17.5 foam so there will be other foam TCs to compete with.


----------



## Lohrr1

NatalieMorgan said:


> Do the seniors get a prop to help keep em upright at the driverstand? how about a complimentary concierge service? or door to door transportation service? You guys gonna all meet at mcdonalds at 5am to discuss which kid is gonna drive your car too??
> 
> I think Rick Lohr is gonna be there too, well i hope so because i have no batteries yet...


Good one Nat

Yes, I'll be there to run Trans Am to represent the MOPAR camp!
Rick


----------



## martian 710

Lohrr1 said:


> Good one Nat
> 
> Yes, I'll be there to run Trans Am to represent the MOPAR camp!
> Rick


Go Team Mopar!!!:thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## Lohrr1

martian 710 said:


> Go Team Mopar!!!:thumbsup::woohoo:


Brett - you comin!


----------



## martian 710

No we're in the middle of building a new house. Probably going to be a couple months before we get a chance to race again.


----------



## ML23

Stock Foam:woohoo:


DrunkMike


----------



## Kyosho Racer

I got my 21.5 today. Now just waiting on UPS with the body and wheels.
Jeff


----------



## lawnguy

where did you get the 21.5 from
Ron


----------



## Kyosho Racer

From RCboys on E-BAY. I had a hard time finding one.
Jeff


----------



## DAVON

ANYONE BRINGING THERE BRP??? I'LL HAVE MINE..:woohoo:
I'LL HELP IF YOU NEED SOME.:thumbsup:


----------



## agholub

DAVON said:


> ANYONE BRINGING THERE BRP??? I'LL HAVE MINE..:woohoo:
> I'LL HELP IF YOU NEED SOME.:thumbsup:


I just got my BRP so it'll be a few weeks before I hit the track. I need to round up some electronics (servo + esc + batteries). Are you running the Super 370 motor?


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Yes Andy they run the Asscoicated 370 motor. The stock 18t motor.
Jeff


----------



## DAVON

agholub said:


> I just got my BRP so it'll be a few weeks before I hit the track. I need to round up some electronics (servo + esc + batteries). Are you running the Super 370 motor?


FOR BATTERIES CALL BUD HE SELLS MATCHED TEAM SCREAM 4-CELL PACKS... I THINK FOR $22.00....ESC ALOT OF PEOPLE USE THE TEKIN B-1 OR THE NOVAK XRS...SERVO ANY MINI SERVO WILL DO YOU CAN EVEN USE A STANDARD SIZE SERVO...I'LL HAVE MINE WITH ME TAKE A LOOK ON FRIDAY.


----------



## lawnguy

DAVON said:


> FOR BATTERIES CALL BUD HE SELLS MATCHED TEAM SCREAM 4-CELL PACKS... I THINK FOR $22.00....ESC ALOT OF PEOPLE USE THE TEKIN B-1 OR THE NOVAK XRS...SERVO ANY MINI SERVO WILL DO YOU CAN EVEN USE A STANDARD SIZE SERVO...I'LL HAVE MINE WITH ME TAKE A LOOK ON FRIDAY.


has Bud decided on what they are doing this winter


----------



## DAVON

lawnguy said:


> has Bud decided on what they are doing this winter


HE IS WORKING ON A SCHEDULE...HE SHOULD HAVE IT BY THE LAST SUMMER RACE (SEPT. 12TH) WE'LL BE RACING AT CLASSIC,FREDDIES AND MAYBE THE GATE, HE'LL POST IT IN THE MINI RACING SECTION WHEN ITS DONE.:thumbsup:
LIL CARS...BIG TIME FUN:woohoo:


----------



## DAVON

STEVE YOU GOT A PM...:wave::woohoo:
CAN'T WAIT TO RUN ON-ROAD AGAIN...TRANS-AM BABY!!!!!:woohoo:


----------



## agholub

Anybody have a TC Foam arbor they can bring tonight? I have a truer/lathe (ofna)... but my arbor only does pan car tires.

I am slowly on my way out the door... see you soon.

Andy


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Great time tonight. I love Trans-Am. Sorry about the bad driving. I need practice. It was my first night ever running 4wd touring car. Way Cool!!
Jeff


----------



## ML23

had a great time. left my tire truer there. dont know what time they open but if any one lives near by and is planning on going to the gate if you could grab it that would be wonderfull if not ill pick it up sunday.


----------



## martian 710

ML23 said:


> had a great time. left my tire truer there. dont know what time they open but if any one lives near by and is planning on going to the gate if you could grab it that would be wonderfull if not ill pick it up sunday.


I think Steve has it on Ebay already!!!:roll:


----------



## agholub

I had a great time tonight too. It started out crazy for me as I felt really unprepared but it all came together somehow for the races. I thought the track was super smooth and traction was good both for foam and rubber tires. Steve worked hard on the surface and it shows. I liked the first layout. Foam wear seemed low... I ran one 58mm set (double pinks front and rear) the whole day and they look like they will do another whole days racing. We ran 3 classes: 17.5 TC Foam, Vintage Trans Am (the largest turnout), and 18x's. From the looks of the cars coming together in the pits, it looks like we will have a BRP mini infestation soon and maybe some 1/10th and 1/12th pan class action. Things seem to be heating up nicely. Onroad racing has arrived at Classic Hobbies! I have the race results and will post tomorrow.

The next Onroad Carpet race is Friday Sept 12 @ 7pm. This will be the first race of the fall points series. See you there.

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## ML23

martian 710 said:


> I think Steve has it on Ebay already!!!:roll:


i really hope not


----------



## DAVON

HAD A GREAT TIME LAST NIGHT CAN'T WAIT TO DO IT AGAIN.:thumbsup:
WON'T BE THERE NEXT FRIDAY...LAST BRP RACE ON THE 12TH.
THANKS TO ALL THAT MADE LAST NIGHT POSSIBLE.:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

martian 710 said:


> I think Steve has it on Ebay already!!!:roll:


I JUST BOUGHT IT FOR $50.00:woohoo:


----------



## Kyosho Racer

DAVON said:


> I JUST BOUGHT IT FOR $50.00:woohoo:


Darn I got outbid at the last second Geez Dave first you beat me at the track then on E-Bay on the same night!
Jeff


----------



## DAVON

Kyosho Racer said:


> Darn I got outbid at the last second Geez Dave first you beat me at the track then on E-Bay on the same night!
> Jeff


THATS NOT TRUE YOU BEAT ME AT THE TRACK...I BROKE


----------



## Kyosho Racer

I guess that's true. I only got 3rd in the main because of breakdowns. That's the way it works out sometimes. I'm going to practice at the track this week and use the set up board some also. My lap times were getting lower as the night went along. Allways a plus.
Jeff


----------



## DAVON

JEF, I'M NOT SURE IF YOUR CAR IS METRIC OR STANDARD CHECK AND SEE...YOU MAY HAVE TO USE YOUR WHEEL NUTS AND NOT THE SET-UP BOARDS NUTS.:thumbsup:


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Great time racing last night!!! Cant wait to get the maro back out next week! gotta get some shooo gooo...


----------



## NatalieMorgan

wheres the pics from last night????


----------



## agholub

Pics from Friday. Yellow plastic edging should be on the track for the next race. Sorry we did not get more pictures of all the other cars. Only a few pictures were taken. I'll try and take more pics next time... maybe even clean the lens before hand:thumbsup: Thanks "Announcer Mike" for also being "Photographer Mike" during the TA race.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Does anyone coming on Friday have a servo saver for a JR servo? I can get one for my HI-TEC but having trouble finding one for the JR. I'd rather use the JR if I can.
Jeff


----------



## ML23

just find out the spline count and use the correct adapter in that universal servo saver i gave you :thumbsup:


----------



## Kyosho Racer

ML23 said:


> just find out the spline count and use the correct adapter in that universal servo saver i gave you :thumbsup:


Thanks Mike, I'll try that. If that doesn't work Steve has a Hitec one at the shop. Are u coming Friday?
Jeff


----------



## ML23

ill be there have to make up for loosing by .3 sec


----------



## sg1

ML23 said:


> ill be there have to make up for loosing by .3 sec


GO ANDY!!!!  You're lucky Rudy didn't race against you....


----------



## ML23

sg1 said:


> GO ANDY!!!!  You're lucky Rudy didn't race against you....


do use all a favor and go play in the dirt and make only left hand turns


----------



## agholub

ML23 said:


> do use all a favor and go play in the dirt and make only left hand turns


You would wish dirt circle running on Wayne? Why all the hate?


----------



## agholub

*9/5/2008 Race Results:*

9/5/2008 Race Results:

tc
pos car driver
1 1 Andy holub
2 2 mike long
3 3 waswa omoka

18t
1 1 jeff keagy
2 3 tim weisner
3 2 steven smith dnf

trans am
1 2 rick lohr
2 3 nat collier
3 6 jeff keagy
4 4 dave lazor dnf
5 1 andy holub dnf
6 5 dale steele dnf


----------



## agholub

sg1 said:


> GO ANDY!!!!  You're lucky Rudy didn't race against you....


Rudi is scared.


----------



## NatalieMorgan

Sorry but I gotta sit this week out hafta work late tomorrow... when do we switch to sundays?


----------



## agholub

NatalieMorgan said:


> Sorry but I gotta sit this week out hafta work late tomorrow... when do we switch to sundays?


Bummer. You will be missed. Including tomorrow's race, there are seven more Friday races to go. After that we switch to Sunday until the outdoor offroad track re-opens


----------



## Announcer Mike

I, too, have to sit out Friday, Saturday and Sunday this week. A lot of people getting married and/or having parties this weekend. Gotta get the cash to spend on this little hobby of ours.


----------



## sg1

ML23 said:


> do use all a favor and go play in the dirt and make only left hand turns


I AM!!  Sprint car is all set.


----------



## ANTIOVAL

sg1 said:


> I AM!!  Sprint car is all set.


Have no fear! Antioval is here!

Wayne, consider this an intervention:

Oval racing is not the answer. It seems like an easy way to go, but at what expense? For starters, a whole hemisphere of brain cells (at least 3 of 4 of them I'm sure) left to decay. It is a dead end road. Someday, you're gonna' need to go right. It might be in a bathroom where the door knob turns one way to let you in and the other to let you out. In that bathroom, you might die... unable to get out. What is worse, there might be other oval racers stuck in there with you... if you've ever seem the movie about the soccer players' plane crash in the isolated wintery mountains, you know how it all goes down. 

Ok... so we'll see you for road racing next Friday! Sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## agholub

Tonight was fun. There were only 10 racers making up a mini class and a TC/Trans Am class. We got to practice lots and hone our setups as well as help out some new folks get their cars going better. Steve's mom was cooking:thumbsup: so we all stuffed ourselves. We did finally run a race consisting of 2 qualifiers and a main. Next week things should be more happening. 

The BRP cars looked really cool going around the track. Steve and Steven both were driving them. I'd never seen Steve race before - it was a good thing. He can drive too! Rudi was on hand with his RC18b to run his rock solid consistent laps that made him tough to beat. Steve was close behind finishing in second. The rest of the field was all RC18s and a mini Slider. 

The TC class was all Drunk Mike with his Foam 17.5 TC until the main when a mechanical failure took him down allowing the Vintage Trans AM guys to take first and second. running 13 second laps, Mike was consistently 2 seconds a lap faster.

The new plastic barriers on the track were nice. They give so you can push through them (bend them out of the way) if you just bump them. These will definetely save a few suspension arms this season.

See you next time,

Andy


----------



## Grease

Souds like a good time. Unfortunately I didn't get back from Dayton until late last night otherwise I would have made it out there.


----------



## agholub

Who is coming this Friday?

I am up for Vintage TA, TC Foam, and/or TC Rubber, and maybe some BRP mini action if the car gets together.

See you there,

Andy


----------



## DAVON

I'M IN FOR TRANS-AM. :thumbsup:
MAYBE BRP.:tongue:


----------



## General

Me and Steven will have are BRP's ready, and I might have the 12th scale ready as well.

Steve


----------



## Kyosho Racer

I'm in for TA.
Jeff


----------



## Announcer Mike

I'l have my newly finished TA.


----------



## DAVON

Anyone Else Showing Friday???


----------



## ML23

i will not be there this week have to work late


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Anyone have a extra BRP they could bring in Friday? I'd like to see how they run on the road course.
Jeff


----------



## Lohrr1

I can't make it this Fri but will probably be there next Fri(26th) for Trans Am & 1/12
Rick


----------



## DAVON

Kyosho Racer said:


> Anyone have a extra BRP they could bring in Friday? I'd like to see how they run on the road course.
> Jeff


JEFF, IF YOU WANT YOU CAN RACE MINE.
NOT REALLY INTERESTED IN RUNNING 2 CLASSES FRIDAY.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

I don't want to run 2 either. I'd just like to run one to see what it's like on-road. If enough people start running them maybe I'll get a new kit.
See everyone Friday
Jeff
P.S. Dave. I'll practice with your BRP if you bring it and thanks for the offer.


----------



## agholub

Only 1 class? Is this what happens when you get old?


----------



## Announcer Mike

agholub said:


> Only 1 class? Is this what happens when you get old?


OR your the announcer!


----------



## agholub

Announcer Mike said:


> OR your the announcer!


Your sacrifice does not go unnoticed. Should you ever desire to run two (or more) classes, I'll pick up the announcing and run 1 class.

If we had a voice effects unit, everyone would want to be announcer.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Bigron - 

YGPM.


----------



## Announcer Mike

agholub said:


> Your sacrifice does not go unnoticed. Should you ever desire to run two (or more) classes, I'll pick up the announcing and run 1 class.
> 
> If we had a voice effects unit, everyone would want to be announcer.


I'm not sure I could give up the power!


----------



## DAVON

HAD A GREAT TIME FRIDAY...I REALLY LOVE RACING ON-ROAD AGAIN.:woohoo:
SEE YOU ALL NEXT WEEK.:thumbsup:


----------



## agholub

*9/19/2008 Race Results*

For onroad racing tonight we had 12 racers divided into two classes - Vintage Trans Am and Minis. We ran 3 qualifiers and main. We started about 7:30p and finished up around 11pm. 

The minis were half BRPs and the other half RC18s. Mini qualifying was tight all night especially between Rudi driving his 18b (6 cell stock) and Dave with his BRP (4 cell stock). I will use the word "Bloodbath" to describe the mini main. Lots of rubbin' and unfortunetely a number of breakages came out of the carnage. 

Vintage Trans Am was fun. Some of the side by side driving action was intense. These cars look so cool going around the track and everyone comes off the stand saying how much they love the class. 

Thanks everyone for coming out! Thanks Steve for hosting the party. See you next Friday:woohoo:. 

Mini Main:

1 - Steven
2 - Andrew Strahler
3 - Dave Lazor
4 - Rudi Johnson TQ
5 - Kari
6 - Nikki
7 - Chris Holmes

Vintage Trans Am Main:

1 - Andy Holub TQ
2 - Mike (Announcer) Smith
3 - Dave Lazor
4 - Jeff Keagy
5 - Jason Smith

BRP Points:

Steven Brick - 99
Dave Lazor - 100
Kari - 98
Nicki - 97

RC18 Points:

Andrew Strahler - 99
Rudi Johnson - 100
Chris Holmes - 98

VTA Points:

Andy Holub - 101
Mike Smith - 98
Dave Lazor - 97
Jeff Keagy - 96
Jason Smith - 95

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## agholub

*Upcoming Onroad Schedule:*

Upcoming Onroad Races:

September 26 Friday OnRoad 
October 3 Friday OnRoad 
October 10 Friday OnRoad 
October 17 Friday OnRoad 
October 24 Friday OnRoad 
November 2 Sunday OnRoad 
November 9 Sunday OnRoad 
***November 16 Sunday OnRoad - Classic Champs Warmup Race***


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Good racing last night. Too bad I broke in the main I was coming to get you Dave:wave: I just ordered parts today. Hopefully I'll get them by Friday.
Jeff


----------



## DAVON

WHO'LL BE THERE THIS FRIDAY?
I'M IN FOR TRANS-AM AND BRP IF WE HAVE OUR OWN CLASS.:thumbsup:


----------



## agholub

I am in for BRP and TC Foam. I could be talked into TC Rubber too:thumbsup:


----------



## Lohrr1

I'll be there for Trans Am
Rick


----------



## Announcer Mike

Trans Am - I might put a new chassis on the track - the XXX-S fought me all night and I've got to find some laps to catch Andy. Should I use my HPI Pro, Pro 2, Pro 3, Pro 4, or the TC3?


----------



## Kyosho Racer

BRP and if I get my parts TA too.
Jeff


----------



## agholub

Announcer Mike said:


> Trans Am - I might put a new chassis on the track - the XXX-S fought me all night and I've got to find some laps to catch Andy. Should I use my HPI Pro, Pro 2, Pro 3, Pro 4, or the TC3?


I thought your XXX-s looked pretty good. You just need to gear up.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Andy are you running Trans-Am?
Jeff


----------



## agholub

I was going to sit this one out and run Foam TC with DrunkMike, Waswa, Jason, and whoever else shows. On Saturday, I am running TC Rubber with my TA car so I will be testing it Friday night.


----------



## ML23

any one plan in running foam tc on friday besides andy ?????


----------



## agholub

FYI: I started a Classic Road Racing thread on RCTech. Here is the link: http://www.rctech.net/forum/racing-forum/243950-classic-hobbies-akron-oh-2008-onroad-racing.html

Party on,

Andy


----------



## sg1

ML23 said:


> any one plan in running foam tc on friday besides andy ?????


Not me...


----------



## Kyosho Racer

The Trans-Am car is back together.:woohoo: Friday can't come soon enough!
Jeff


----------



## agholub

I finally got the speedo setup in my BRP. She will roll this Friday. Like no other RC Car in my arsenol, my dog (jack russell) wants to play with that car. 

Got word from Rudi - he should be there with his 18b as well.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

T/A car has new rear arms and bodyposts. I'm charging some of the BRP batts to see if they are O.K. Davon is going to help me set it up. We should run the BRP's in their own class if we have enough of them.
Jeff


----------



## DAVON

HAD A GREAT TIME LAST NIGHT.:thumbsup:
I REALLY LOVE RUNNING ROAD COARSE AGAIN.:woohoo:
SEE ALL YALL NEXT WEEK.:wave:


----------



## Lohrr1

Had a great time last night also in Trans Am. Hope we can get a bigger class going once we go to Sundays
Rick


----------



## agholub

*9/26/2008 Friday Night OnRoad Carpet Racing*

Friday night was fun as usual. We only had 9 entries so a little quiter than usual. There were 2 classes - BRP/Mini and Vintage Trans Am. This was my first night running my BRP. It was really easy to drive The Vintage Trans Am class was close and very competitive. Rick Lohr's Cuda shelled TA was a dialed in cruise missile on the track.

Here are the results:

TA:

1 - Rick Lohr
2 - Mike Smith
3 - Dave Lazor
4 - Jeff Keagy
5 - Andy Holub - TQ


BRP:

1 - Rudi Johnson
2 - Dave Lazor
3 - Andy Holub - TQ
4 - Jeff Keagy

See you next Friday!

--Andy


----------



## agholub

*Points Update*

*BRP Points:*	9/19/2008	9/26/2008	Total
			
Steve Brick	99	             0	             99
Dave Lazor	100	             99	             199
Kari	        98                   0    	     98
Nicki	        97	             0	             97
Andy Holub	0	             100	     100
Jeff Keagy	0	             97	             97
			
*RC18 Points:*			
			
Andrew Strahler	98	             0	             98
Rudi Johnson	99	             99	             198
Chris Holmes	97	             0	             97
			
*VTA Points:*			
			
Andy Holub	101	             97	             198
Mike Smith	98	             98	             196
Dave Lazor	97	             97	             194
Jeff Keagy	96	             96	             192
Jason Smith	95	             0	             95
Rick Lohr	  0	             99              99


----------



## DAVON

WHO'LL BE THERE FRIDAY?
POST UP...:thumbsup:


----------



## Announcer Mike

I'm there.


----------



## agholub

I'm in!


----------



## Kyosho Racer

I'm out but may stop by to say hello!
Jeff


----------



## agholub

Kyosho Racer said:


> I'm out but may stop by to say hello!
> Jeff


Oh right! I had forgotten about the big party:hat: with all the booze:thumbsup: and easy women you were planning for this weekend while the wife was away! :dude:


----------



## Kyosho Racer

agholub said:


> Oh right! I had forgotten about the big party:hat: with all the booze:thumbsup: and easy women you were planning for this weekend while the wife was away! :dude:


She's coming home Friday and was gone only during the week so no party and I have never ever met any women that are easy! Their all way too complicated.


----------



## Announcer Mike

Kyosho Racer said:


> She's coming home Friday and was gone only during the week so no party and I have never ever met any women that are easy! Their all way too complicated.


Dude, Didn't you go to college? Party + Booze = Easy!!!!!


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Me no know college??


----------



## ML23

your not going to the right bars


----------



## agholub

Jeff... you live in Kenmore... try this:

1. tie a string around a "lite beer" can and throw it out toward the road. It has to have beer in it... they know the difference... 
2. Reel it back in. Repeat until you catch the fish you want. 

Good Luck,

Andy


----------



## DAVON

I'M SORRY BUT I'M OUT THIS FRIDAY.
IF ONLY MIKE AND ANDY ARE GOING TO BE THERE ITS NOT WORTH THE 2hr. DRIVE TIME FOR ME.
NOTHING AGAINST MIKE AND ANDY.


----------



## DAVON

ANYONE FOR THIS FRIDAY??? POST UP..:thumbsup:


----------



## agholub

I am ready to rumble.

Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries!


----------



## Announcer Mike

I'm in.

It had big nasty teeth.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

I'm in
Camelot, Camelot, Camelot. psst it's only a model!


----------



## agholub

My dog Bob. 

Favorite activities include begging for pizza, eating, sleeping, barking at trucks, and chasing cats. His special skill is the ability chomp flies out of mid air.


it's only a flesh wound


----------



## CarbonJoe

agholub said:


> His special skill is the ability chomp flies out of mid air.


Don't you mean your special skill? 

You don't frighten us, English pig dogs. Go and boil your bottoms, you sons of a silly person. I blow my nose at you, so-called "Arthur King," you and all your silly English K-nig-hts.


----------



## Announcer Mike

Thanks, Andy, for turning this forum into "Dog Fancy"!!!!!


Nee...nee...nee...neee...


----------



## agholub

CarbonJoe said:


> Don't you mean your special skill?


If only I had a skill so cool!!! I could really be something. As it is now, I need to wait until the flies get slow near death before I can get them buggers in my belly.


Those who hear them seldom live to tell the tale!


----------



## agholub

Announcer Mike said:


> Nee...nee...nee...neee...


No no no...

"Ni"


----------



## Announcer Mike

Yes, I know, "Ni"...but I spelled it phonetically so it made more sense to our fair readers.
(Ni is also the pariodic table notation for nickel and I believe the Old English slang term for "now" - trying to keep it simple)

Now, Andy,...BRING ME A SHRUBBERY!


----------



## Kyosho Racer

I'm running the Mustang body on Friday.
I know no one cares but I had to write something to keep this going.

Now you see the violence inherit in the system. HELP HELP I'm being repressed!


----------



## DAVON

Just 4 For Friday???
SORRY I DON'T HAVE A QUOTE FROM THE MOVIE


----------



## Announcer Mike

Four is plenty. The rest are afraid. 

Always look on the bright side of life...


----------



## agholub

Every sperm is sacred!


----------



## agholub

With all the hot racing going on this winter and the high level of competition, it is evening racing like this that just might make the difference between winning and losing when the time comes to throw down for the big events. I'll be faster when you see me next.


----------



## Announcer Mike

agholub said:


> Every sperm is sacred!


Damn it -I was saving that one!!!!!


----------



## General

Jason is coming tonight for Transam and i will have the 12th scale.

Steve


----------



## agholub

I've got Josh's speed control - Mike... don't forget the car.


----------



## General

Josh is here to run tonight also.


----------



## agholub

Josh + Car + Racing = COOL:thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

I'll fart in your general direction!!!:drunk::wave:


----------



## agholub

Great time tonight though it got late fast. Thanks Mike for taking the time to get Josh's car going at the expense of your own running the first round. Josh is now officially racing a completely spec Trans Am car... and he is fast. He also arguably had the best painted body on the track... not sure how that happened. For TA we had 4 cars (Jeff, Mike, Josh, Andy). For TC we had 4 (Jason, Rudi, Steve, Andy). Andrew and Jason duked it out with their RC18s. The BRPs only came out for practice. The track layout was simplified slightly to allow a nice flowing line. 3 qualifiers + the main. The traction on the entire track just keeps getting better. It is buttery smooth too. Next race meeting is Friday.

See you there!

Andy


----------



## frank p.

when is onroad going sunday?


----------



## agholub

frank p. said:


> when is onroad going sunday?


November 2 is the first scheduled Sunday onroad event.


----------



## agholub

*Bigger Turnout on Sundays?*

Just curious... 

How many out there want to come race carpet onroad (no oval), but Friday nights are bad. Will anyone else be joining us when we move to Sundays?


----------



## Announcer Mike

I think you know this already but I'll move my Trans Am to Sunday. I'm also finishing my PRO 10 World GT this week.


----------



## Greg Finan

frank p. said:


> when is onroad going sunday?


I'll be your HUCKLEBERRY! 1/10TH GT


----------



## NatalieMorgan

agholub said:


> Just curious...
> 
> How many out there want to come race carpet onroad (no oval), but Friday nights are bad. Will anyone else be joining us when we move to Sundays?


You would have ATLEAST 3 more but Steve asked that we not come back. Thats too bad because I put cars together for 3 more people besides us... oh well... have fun! :wave:


----------



## Lohrr1

agholub said:


> Just curious...
> 
> How many out there want to come race carpet onroad (no oval), but Friday nights are bad. Will anyone else be joining us when we move to Sundays?


I'll be able to race more often on Sundays, Fridays are nearly impossible for me.
Rick


----------



## frank p.

i cant do fridays but when u go sundays i got my 1/12th 17.5 ready to go! maybe gt next year for me big tune. im diggin these lilttle crotch rockets


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Sundays are best for me. Friday's are ok but I'm tired from work.
Jeff


----------



## DAVON

*i'm Going To Do My Best To Be There This Friday.*
Who Else Is In??


----------



## Announcer Mike

DAVON said:


> *i'm Going To Do My Best To Be There This Friday.*
> Who Else Is In??


I'll be there with my Trans Am and I'll have my PRO GT for racing or tuning.


----------



## agholub

I'm in for this Friday - VTA + TC.

I also believe Josh (VTA), Jason (TC) and Rudi (TC) will be there.

Jeff is out of town this Friday .


----------



## agholub

I wish there was a Classic Hobbies Party Bus/limo/sleigh. It would drive (or fly) around and pick up racers and their stuff for the race. Upon pulling into the driveway, a small team of elves? would stroll out to collect the racer's stuff and help the racer into the van. The elves would also help pack up lazy racer's stuff who was not ready. Once back on the road, the racers are served beverages and entertained. Arriving at the track, all the stuff is unloaded, carried in, and setup by the elves? The racers are then carried in, given a pre-race massage and handed their transmitter for their car ready to go on the track. 

It sounds like a good idea to me :thumbsup:


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Hope everyone had a good time tonight. I was off-roading in my Jeep all day today.:woohoo:
Jeff


----------



## DAVON

ANDY..WHAT ARE YOU SMOKING DUDE AND WHERE CAN I GET SOME OF THAT??:thumbsup:
JEFF...WE HAD ALOT OF FUN,ALOT OF SPEED WAS FOUND LAST NIGHT..GREAT RACING GUYS.:thumbsup:
WE ALL MISSED YOU.:wave:


----------



## Announcer Mike

DAVON said:


> ANDY..WHAT ARE YOU SMOKING DUDE AND WHERE CAN I GET SOME OF THAT??:thumbsup:
> JEFF...WE HAD ALOT OF FUN,ALOT OF SPEED WAS FOUND LAST NIGHT..GREAT RACING GUYS.:thumbsup:
> WE ALL MISSED YOU.:wave:


Indeed! Andy, of course, beat us all. 

Last time I took second beating Dave by 1.3 seconds. Last night he beat me by 1.9 seconds. You all missed some good tight racing. 

At one point, we were three wide going into a turn. Dave and Andy got together and I launched thru the turn alone. Exciting stuff.


----------



## General

:thumbsup:Just to let everyone know, now that we are switching to Sundays starting Nov. 2 and we will be having more racers in the doors the fees will go back to 15.00 per class for the 1/10th scale classes and 10.00 for the 1/18th scale classes.
I look forward to seeing you all back and hope you had a great time racing at the Gate for the big race.

Steve:thumbsup:


----------



## agholub

*An update on Josh's Trans Am Car:*

An update on Josh's Trans Am Car:

Your speed control is dead. Announcer Mike was able to round up a donor speed control this past weekend. It is now installed. I've also made some other changes which should make it work better. You also are going to have a new transmitter and will need 8 AA batteries to power it. Your Traxxas transmitter had no endpoint adjustments or dual rates which I think you need. I'll be there Sunday to return it to you. Get ready to race! 

Steve, please pass this info on to Josh if you see him. I am not sure he has a computer right now.

Andy


----------



## ICEMAN96

Anyone Wanting To Practice Tomorrow We Will Be There From 12 -8


----------



## agholub

ICEMAN96 said:


> Anyone Wanting To Practice Tomorrow We Will Be There From 12 -8


Oval or Road Course?

I love the idea of once a week practice. Alternate between oval and road course each week.


--Andy


----------



## General

Sounds like a good idea to me. I'll be there. This week will be the oval, and next the onroad.:thumbsup:


----------



## agholub

Great News!!! This will allow people to come out and work on their car setups without the pressure of a race starting in a few hours.


----------



## Announcer Mike

Andy - you have a PM


----------



## Announcer Mike

Jeff - you have a pm.


----------



## Announcer Mike

General - you have a pm.


----------



## ML23

planon coming out sun, any one plan on racing 1/12 scale or tc


----------



## General

I'll have my 12th And chris will be there with his. I think Rod is commin also with a 12th.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

I'll be there. TA and maybe 18th. Looking to get the confindence back after the Holloween Classic disaster.
Jeff


----------



## Lohrr1

Who all is running Trans am this sunday?


----------



## agholub

I plan on running VTA this coming Sunday. 

I'd really like to see a good turnout. So much so that I am formally challenging every VTA racer in the audience to come out and race against me. If you do out qualify me, I'll pay your VTA class entry fee (limited to the top 20 qualifiers). Your car must comply with official VTA rules.

Please note that I am in no way affiliated with Classic RC Raceways and this is between you and me:dude:. 

Come pick the fruit if you can!

See you Sunday,

Andy


----------



## ICEMAN96

My 1/12 Scale Is Done [thanks Steve For Getting It Together For Me] Im Painting The Body Tomorrow And Practicing Thursday And Racing Sunday.


----------



## General

I got my 12th scale ready, and Chris will be here with his. We will also have the 18b's and t's. I believe Mini me will be here with his 18 also. 
I dont know Andy, I think somebody might be making apple pie Sunday night.

Steve


----------



## ML23

does any one have some vta tires and a body i could use for sunday......... free racing never hurt anyone:wave:

drunkmike


----------



## Announcer Mike

Andy,

I'll take you up on that offer. BTW, will anyone have a PRO10 car out there?


----------



## agholub

ML23 said:


> does any one have some vta tires and a body i could use for sunday......... free racing never hurt anyone:wave:
> 
> drunkmike


I gave my extra set of tires to a new guy so he could run. I am pretty sure Jeff or Announcer Mike have extra tires. Will one of Jeff's bodies fit right on your car? I have a raceable Camaro you can have.


----------



## agholub

General said:


> I think somebody might be making apple pie.


I love apple pie


----------



## Kyosho Racer

DrunkMike, I have a extra set of wheels and 2 extra bodies that should be a close fit for you PHI if not a direct. I'll bring them Sunday.
Jeff


----------



## Lohrr1

Announcer Mike said:


> Andy,
> 
> I'll take you up on that offer. BTW, will anyone have a PRO10 car out there?


I'll have mine


----------



## Announcer Mike

Rick,

I'll try to have mine ready(PRO10).


----------



## ML23

thanks jeff. hopefully my 4-cell stock motor will be able to keep up


----------



## ICEMAN96

Im Running A Xrs Esc And A 27t.i'll Be Happy To Keep It Inside The Track.


----------



## ML23

what time does the fun and festivites start sunday


----------



## ML23

now i have to get a rubber tire tc together a foam tire tc and 2 differnt 1/12 scales. :freak:


----------



## Announcer Mike

ML23 said:


> now i have to get a rubber tire tc together a foam tire tc and 2 differnt 1/12 scales. :freak:


Mike...The Champs is only 2.5 weeks away - better get a move on!


----------



## General

Doors open at 11 and racing at 2


----------



## ML23

im not evan close to being ready for the champs, i havent evan built one 1/12 scale and i havent got any motors or electronics i orderd


----------



## agholub

I think we should push the champs back a few weeks till we're all better rested and prepared.


----------



## Bigron

Will anyone be running Stock TC ?


----------



## ANTIOVAL

I plan to run stock TC Foam. Drunk Mike, are you racing Stock Foam TC in addition to VTA?


----------



## General

This week we are going to layout a really nice track with the green and everything. A couple of guy's are giving me some good ideas on the new barriers which should work out really good for are first warmup race. I'll do whatever it takes to make sure you all have a great track to run on. Look at the rest of them and that should give an idea on how nice this one will be.

Steve


----------



## ML23

stock tc for shure rubber welll see


----------



## General

The track will be open Thurs. if you guys want to come in and get a groove in the track.


----------



## ANTIOVAL

Sunday looks like it will be a great day of racing. 

Rudi is looking for a 4 cell nihm pack to borrow for VTA racing if anyone has one to lend.


----------



## General

I got one for him.


----------



## ICEMAN96

*The New Barriers Or Rails And All New Track*

Here Are A Few Pics Of The Track..First Off It's Far From Done at the time of These Pics.Steve Has Spared No Expense On This Roadcouse Or Time.
THE BARRIER OR RAILS HAVE NO EDGES TO CATCH YOUR CAR ON AND GIVES AS TO BE VERY CAR FRIENDLY.THE INFIELDS ARE ALL NEW ARTIFICIAL GREEN TURF[the turf isn't all down in these pics].
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## ICEMAN96

THE NEW BARRIER DESIGN WORKS GREAT.THE FIRST TIME IVE RACED ONROAD AND NOT 1 BROKEN PART:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## General

who's coming this weekend?


----------



## agholub

This coming Sunday, the BRP herd is coming to town. Should be exciting racing.

In addition to my BRP I think I will field an RC18b and take on some jumps and the alligator pit (the alligator pit is ready right?). I'm up for world GT and VTA racing too.

See you SUNDAY.

Andy


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Trans-am and maybe Slash if you have any of those foams left for the Slash Steve. I'll need 2 sets if you got them.
Jeff


----------



## agholub

Kyosho Racer said:


> Trans-am and maybe Slash if you have any of those foams left for the Slash Steve. I'll need 2 sets if you got them.
> Jeff


Are you going to run BRP too?


----------



## Jeff Shorter

Look out Akron, Mike and Myself will be in da house on Sunday. Come run with us if you can...


----------



## Kyosho Racer

agholub said:


> Are you going to run BRP too?


I don't think so. I have no good batteries for it and I need better electronics for it too. No money for those things right now. I may bring it for practice though.
Jeff


----------



## agholub

Jeff Shorter said:


> Look out Akron, Mike and Myself will be in da house on Sunday. Come run with us if you can...


Are you guys running 1/12th with 17.5 motors?


----------



## Announcer Mike

Shorter, Pavlick,

We ain't scared o' y'all - bring it! Are you sure you remember how to get there?

I'll have my VTA, 18T and the World GT - I'll run one of them.
I'll announce - my voice is back from the Champs.


----------



## Jeff Shorter

Announcer Mike said:


> Shorter, Pavlick,
> 
> We ain't scared o' y'all - bring it! Are you sure you remember how to get there?
> 
> I'll have my VTA, 18T and the World GT - I'll run one of them.
> I'll announce - my voice is back from the Champs.


this place is locked into my cars navagation system, heck i can let go the wheel and end up there. Remember, we have been racing at Classic since the days of the old storefront track.

p.s. i will return your crystals when I see ya. again thanx for the loan of them.


----------



## Lohrr1

Steve - 
Are you still doing the special race on the 14th that you mentioned to me last week when I was there?
Rick


----------



## Mike Pavlick

Announcer Mike said:


> Shorter, Pavlick,
> 
> We ain't scared o' y'all - bring it! Are you sure you remember how to get there?
> 
> I'll have my VTA, 18T and the World GT - I'll run one of them.
> I'll announce - my voice is back from the Champs.


 the champs was my out of retirement warm up race for the rest of the season 
efforts have been doubled this week if you aint scared as of right now 
you will be at the end of the day.lol


----------



## Kyosho Racer

All the Slash drivers better watch out. Mines all cleaned up, bearings cleaned and oiled and brand new foams bought and installed. Watch out I'm gunning for you all Sunday:wave:


----------



## agholub

Kyosho Racer said:


> All the Slash drivers better watch out. Mines all cleaned up, bearings cleaned and oiled and brand new foams bought and installed. Watch out I'm gunning for you all Sunday:wave:


Please scuff PaulTheRookie's Slash for me.


----------



## sg1

What time do doors open Sunday?


----------



## Jeff Shorter

sg1 said:


> What time do doors open Sunday?


Us Onroad racers prefer the doors opening at 8 am
drivers meeting at 11am
First race hitting the line at 12 noon
Packed and out the door by 5pm
Now that is "QUALITY TIME"

:woohoo:

Now if we can get a ruling from the Captain??????


----------



## Kyosho Racer

sg1 said:


> What time do doors open Sunday?


11am and racing at 2pm.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

agholub said:


> Please scuff PaulTheRookie's Slash for me.


By scuff do you mean break?


----------



## chuck_thehammer

Did you hear that "THE GATE" has been flooded and the corner of the roof and wall came apart, 
they have been ordered to move A.S.A.P.

they are looking for a new location.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Yes that's a shame. I was looking forward to racing there on the 20th. Hopefully they will find a good new location soon.
Jeff


----------



## agholub

Jeff Shorter said:


> Us Onroad racers prefer the doors opening at 8 am
> drivers meeting at 11am
> First race hitting the line at 12 noon
> Packed and out the door by 5pm
> Now that is "QUALITY TIME"
> 
> :woohoo:
> 
> Now if we can get a ruling from the Captain??????


That just seems crazy!!! Who is awake at 8am?


----------



## agholub

Kyosho Racer said:


> By scuff do you mean break?


Just scuff. He still needs to be able to try and clear the double jump... the crowd goes wild.


----------



## ANTIOVAL

agholub said:


> That just seems crazy!!! Who is awake at 8am?



I got up at 8am once - it was terrible.


----------



## Mike Pavlick

what kind of turn out for tomorrow thinking of coming


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Mike Pavlick said:


> what kind of turn out for tomorrow thinking of coming


It sounds like it's going to be a big turnout with the BRPers point race but don't quote me on that


----------



## agholub

Mike Pavlick said:


> what kind of turn out for tomorrow thinking of coming


Now you are just thinking of coming? I smell chicken!


----------



## Mike Pavlick

andy you bringing your truer??


----------



## agholub

Yes... it is still in the trunk from last week


----------



## sg1

I hope DrUnK MiKe makes it.....


----------



## Bigron

*Winter schedule*

Hey guys is there a winter schedule ? Thanks


----------



## agholub

Bigron said:


> Hey guys is there a winter schedule ? Thanks


Road racing is every Sunday.

Oval racing is every Saturday.

Come on down.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Great fun tonight. Good racing. 6 classes, BRP,BRP brushless,12th,VTA,18t, and Slash. Nice turnout also.
Jeff


----------



## General

Hey guys, thanks for a great turnout Sun. It was alot of fun with all the classes. And dont forget this Sunday is free racing for everyone on the Road Course. Should give the guys that want to check the track out a little nudge. 

Steve


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Roll call for 1/12th scale :wave:


----------



## ICEMAN96

Sorry i didn't make it for 1/12.

I NEED TO FIND SOMONE TO TAKE ME ON SUNDAYS.


----------



## agholub

Sunday December 14, 2008 - FREE RACING For All

Vintage Trans Am, 1/10TC, 1/12 pan, World GT, BRPs, RC18s, Slash, 1/10 offroad. 3 of anything makes a class.

Doors open @ 11am.
Racing @ 2pm.

1994 E Waterloo RD.
Akron, Ohio 44312
330-733-6400


----------



## Mike Pavlick

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Roll call for 1/12th scale :wave:


 going to canada this weekend but thinking of going weekend after


----------



## Announcer Mike

Hey guys,

I'm looking for more information on the "Hangover Classic" for New Years Day - like when doors open, racing starts, what classes are anticipated, area available for napping, etc.
I'm thinking about running either the VTA or the 18T.


----------



## Announcer Mike

OK...I kust found this...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=237047&highlight=hangover+classic


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

I am planning on coming to race Sunday and I have a bunch of new sedan tires I am looking to sell cheap. If interested, see me.


----------



## agholub

The road race today was fun. The toughest competition was definetely in 1/12th scale thanks to the crew from Boardman. This was my first 1/12th scale race in 20 years. My ride was a handful with uncut double pink tires front and rear, but it was fun. Steve said he just sold 3 more 1/12th cars this week. There were a few more guys at the track that mentioned they are going to get one too. Cool. Thanks again to Steve for the free racing. 

See you next Sunday,

Andy


----------



## agholub

*12.14.2008 Race Results*

These race results were taken from the Classic forum on "TheDriversStand" http://www.thedriversstand.com/forum/showthread.php?t=496&page=4. Special comments were courteousy of Rudi.

Q Pos laps Time/driver FastLap AveLap

Transam

2 1 32 8m14.86/Steve Miller 14.211 15.464
1 2 32 8m15.895/Rudi Johnson 12.737 15.497
3 3 21 7m19.295/Mikeal Thomas 18.508 11.509
4 4 0 Did not start/Griebel

Stock Foam TC

2 1 43 10m11.975/Jason Smith 13.102 14.232
3 2 40 10m02.272/Steve Miller 13.341 15.057
1 5 0 Andy "Cherry picker" Holub (Did not start)
4 4 0 Brian Wedge (Did not start)

Q Pos laps Time/driver FastLap AveLap

12th

2 1 45 8m05.309/Daina Bailes 10.309 10.788
3 2 43 8m10.464/Ben Beard 10.525 11.406 
1 3 42 8m03.373/Mike Thomas 10.847 11.509
4 4 41 8m04.010/Robert Shuchman 11.192 11.805
5 5 41 8m09.439/Andy Holub 10.647 11.938

World GT

1 1 6 1m10.538/Andy Holub 11.464 11.756
3 2 3 0m31.744/Brian Wedge 12.842 10.581
2 3 0 Did Not Start/Greg Finan

18B/T (with Bumps on the track)

2 1 14 5m02.927/Andrew Strahler 18.560 21.638
1 2 12 5m10.174/Rudi Johnson 17.493 25.848
5 3 10 4m22.802/979906 3.717 26.280
6 4 9 4m32.707/288326 23.865 30.301
4 5 5 4m34.967/Jason Wirth 33.080 54.993
3 6 0 Did Not Start/Eric Wilson

High Lights;
- Andrew Holub did not win 12th, LoL
- Congrats to Andrew Strahler, for his win
- Tspond 979906, fastest lap: 3.717, wow, that's fast!!
- Daina Bailes, fastest person of the day, thanks for coming out.


----------



## agholub

Steve - is the track open this Thursday (Dec 18) for practice?


----------



## General

no but it will be next week.


----------



## Brian Rice

*Practice*

Are there any nights during the week scheduled for on-road practice?

Starting in January, of course.


----------



## agholub

Most weeks, Thursday is road racing practice. Friday is Oval practice. This week I think Steve is working on the walls so no practice.


----------



## Brian Rice

Thanks Andy.

What time would practice be on Thursdays?


----------



## agholub

Brian Rice said:


> Thanks Andy.
> 
> What time would practice be on Thursdays?


Usually from noon - 8pm... sometimes later.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

So who's coming tommorrow? BRP and Slash for me.:woohoo:


----------



## agholub

I'll be there. Not sure what I will run. We'll see who shows up with what.


----------



## robert s

agholub said:


> I'll be there. Not sure what I will run. We'll see who shows up with what.


Andy,
Will be running 12th scale tomorrow.

Robert Shuchman


----------



## Mike Pavlick

wanted to come to race 1/12th but work is not going to let me. I would probably feel guilty about the customer with no heat!! never should of put 24/7 emergency service.lol
hopefully next race weekend


----------



## General

Mike Pavlick said:


> wanted to come to race 1/12th but work is not going to let me. I would probably feel guilty about the customer with no heat!! never should of put 24/7 emergency service.lol
> hopefully next reace weekend


I hope so, that way I can get some track time on that crc car that has been traveling the world with you. I hope there's a little run time left on that 17.5 I gave ya. I'd love to put that baby back in and give er hell once more.

General


----------



## agholub

I had a great time today. The racing was very close all day. Everyone seems to be getting faster. Though cold outside, it was toasty warm at Classic. 

A number of people have asked so effective first Sunday Race in January, racing will start an hour earlier - 1pm. Track opens @ 10am. We will also start 6 min qualifiers and mains at this time. The new points series starts then too!

There is no practice on Thursday and Friday (Dec 25 + 26) this week due to the holiday.

Next road race is Dec 28th.

--Andy


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Good time yesterday. Thanks to Andy for the BRP bodies and letting me run his Foam TC. That car is fast and way cool. Maybe someday I'll have the funds to have one of my own. See you all on the 28th.
Jeff


----------



## Mike Pavlick

General said:


> I hope so, that way I can get some track time on that crc car that has been traveling the world with you. I hope there's a little run time left on that 17.5 I gave ya. I'd love to put that baby back in and give er hell once more.
> 
> General


  SHOULD MAKE IT THE 28TH, dont worry never used that 17.5:wave:


----------



## General

Merry Christmas everyone, and hope you all have a great Holiday Season. See everyone this Sun.

Steve


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Who's racing Sunday?
Trans-am and BRP for me.:woohoo:
Jeff


----------



## agholub

I will be there on Sunday.

Probably running 1/12th scale and something.


----------



## robert s

*racing*

andy you got pm

Robert


----------



## agholub

Robert is in for WorldGT and 1/12th scale.

Announcer Mike? Still doing Holiday gigs? We miss you.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

I'll bring the 18t too:wave:


----------



## robert s

*racing*

Andy you have PM



Andy,
Decided to just run 12th scale only tomorrow. Need to get a few things for the 1oth scale. Will Have the new software from Tekin next week. Randy is e-mailing me the new update.

Robert


----------



## robert s

*racing*

Andy, did u see update?

Robert


----------



## agholub

Got it.

My GenX10 is bone stock... springs and everything... should not need to change much.


----------



## robert s

*setup*

Andy,
Can you help me setup the speed control at the track tomorrow with the drag brake and sensored mode for the 12th scale?

Robert


----------



## agholub

Sure. I'll bring my laptop.


----------



## robert s

Andy,
thanks,
Will see you tomorrow with the 17.5 Duo in the GENX 12

Robert


----------



## Kyosho Racer

I was just wondering what motors do you guys run in 12th scale? Are you running stock?


----------



## robert s

Jeff,
Are you runnig brushed or brushless 12th scale?

Robert Shuchman


----------



## agholub

For 1/12th scale we run 17.5 brushless or 27t brushed stock motors.

The 27t motors are much lighter so well tuned have an advantage arguably.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

robert s said:


> Jeff,
> Are you runnig brushed or brushless 12th scale?
> 
> Robert Shuchman


I don't have one but if i did I'd run brushless


----------



## agholub

*Sunday Dec 28 2008 Race Results*

Great racing today. Not the biggest turnout... but fun for sure.

Here are the results:

Trans Am:
1 - Andy Holub TQ
2 - Jeff Keagy
3 - Steve Miller

1/12th Stock:
1 - Andy Holub TQ
2 - Robert Shuchman
3 - Brian Wedge

RC18:
1 - Jason Wirth TQ
2 - Jeff Keagy
3 - Steven Smith


----------



## agholub

This coming Thursday is the "Hangover Classic". This is an oval race. Doors open @ 8am with racing @ noon.

Next Road race is Jan 4, 2009. Doors open @ 10am. Racing @ 1pm. We will be running 6 minute qualifiers and mains for everything but 1/12th scale.


----------



## muzzler

*interested*

Guys, I live up in Stow and would like to bring my 4 and 8 yr old sons down to the "hangover classic" for an hour or so. What time would be best? Also, I have a couple 18B's with brushless/lipo setups, what classes are you running? The Trans Am class looks like it could be fun as well. Does anybody have the specs for the classes that are normally run on race days? Iny infor would be greatly aprpeciated. Thanks.


Tom


----------



## agholub

Hi Tom,

I would think anytime on Thursday after 12:30pm and before 6:30pm would be optimum times for viewing the racing. The race could go later too.

As far as classes go, there is usually just one RC18 class where all the RC18s battle. Many of the folks run the stock motor as it is plenty fast enough for a track with jumps. Some have the brushless setups and are usually the crowd favorites as they do the most damage  Bring the car and kids and come on down.

CLASS SPECIFICATIONS (for onroad road racing (Sundays))

Stock 1/12

Motor + Battery: 17.5 Brushless + 4 Cell Nihm (27t Brushed OK)
Tires: Foam
Minimum Ride Height: 3mm

1/10th TC Foam Sedan

Motor: 17.5 Brushless (27t Brushed OK)
Battery: 6-Cell NiMH/NiCd or 7.4V LiPo
Tires: Foam
Minimum Ride Height: 4mm

1/10 Pan GT

Motor + Battery: 13.5 Brushless + 4 Cell Nihm
Tires: Foam
Body: 200mm 2-door Sports Car.
Maximum Width: 200mm
Minimum Ride Height: 4mm

Vintage Trans Am

Rules as posted on http://www.usvintagetransam.com


Best Regards,

Andy



1994 E Waterloo RD.
Akron, Ohio 44312
330-733-6400
Fax: 330-733-6400
[email protected]
Contact: Steve Smith


----------



## sg1

What racing is going on this weekend? Anyone running BRP's iether day??


----------



## Kyosho Racer

sg1 said:


> What racing is going on this weekend? Anyone running BRP's iether day??


I'll run BRP if we get enough people. Also VTA and 12th stock if I get it ready in time. I'll be racing on Sunday. Maybe Thursday.
Jeff


----------



## agholub

Hi Wayne,

Racing this week:

Jan 1 - Hangover Classic Oval Race @ 12pm
Jan 3 - Oval Race @ 5pm
Jan 4 - Road Race @ 1pm

There is a good chance I will attend the Jan 1 race and race BRP if enough show.

Sunday is gonna be a good day for 1/12th scale I think/hope.

--Andy


----------



## old_dude

*World GT*

I'll be there Sunday with my WGT. I hope a few others show up!


----------



## Kyosho Racer

old_dude said:


> I'll be there Sunday with my WGT. I hope a few others show up!


Not to speak for Andy but he will probably have his.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE:hat:


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Who's coming Sunday? Post up:thumbsup:


----------



## robert s

*racing*

Jeff,
Will probably be running 12th sclae and world gt.

Robert


----------



## agholub

+1 for WorldGT
+1 for 1/12th 

Racing Outlook for Sunday:

*World GT*
Andy H
Old Dude
Robert S

*1/12th*
Andy H
Robert S
Jeff K
Mike Pavlick

*Rubber TC*
Rudi
Ron
Steve


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Racing starts at 1 pm now right.


----------



## agholub

Doors open @ 10am
Racing starts @ 1pm

6 min qualifiers + mains for everything but 1/12th scale
IFMAR starts


----------



## sg1

agholub said:


> +1 for WorldGT
> +1 for 1/12th
> 
> Racing Outlook for Sunday:
> 
> *World GT*
> Andy H
> Old Dude
> Robert S
> 
> *1/12th*
> Andy H
> Robert S
> Jeff K
> Mike Pavlick
> 
> *Rubber TC*
> Rudi
> Ron
> Steve


 What about BRP???


----------



## Kyosho Racer

I'll bring mine but there has been little to none of them there except when there is a points race.


----------



## Tread1

agholub said:


> +1 for WorldGT
> +1 for 1/12th
> 
> Racing Outlook for Sunday:
> 
> *World GT*
> Andy H
> Old Dude
> Robert S
> 
> *1/12th*
> Andy H
> Robert S
> Jeff K
> Mike Pavlick
> 
> *Rubber TC*
> Rudi
> Ron
> Steve


Brian should be there as well running 1/12 and possibly Rubber TC.

I will also be running VTA of course :dude:


----------



## robert s

*racing*

Wayne,
Are you racing at Classic tomorrow?

Robert


----------



## sg1

Not going to be able to make it


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Great fun today. My first time out with 12th and WOW:woohoo: what fun. Trans-am was fun too. Thanks to Andy for the motor/ESc lend and Brian for the tires and Steve/Brian for the batts.
See you all next week!
Jeff


----------



## robert s

*racing*

Jeff,
glad you enjoyed 12th scale. I hope to be out next week. Found the problem with the world gt car. Bad motor. I will send it back to Trinity.

See you next week I hope,
Robert


----------



## David Usnik

Guys,

Can you give me tha address and phone number of the track. There are a few of us coming down this Sunday from the _Water_Gate for some onroad action.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Classic RC Raceways
1994 E Waterloo RD.
Akron, Ohio 44312
330-733-6400
[email protected]
Contact: Steve Smith


----------



## Torinogt1971

What are the race fees?


----------



## agholub

Torinogt1971 said:


> What are the race fees?


$15 First Class
$10 Each Additional

(mini classes are $5 off)


----------



## robert s

*racing*

Wayne ,
You have a PM


Robert


----------



## General

thanks for all the guys who's time been coming out to the track. There's been alot of good racing going and getting better by the week. I look forward to seeing you all this weekend and there's a strong possiblity that we will see the big and back wall in primer, not long before we start seeing some cool art.

Robert, I forgot to give you your change and your bumper. I will have it here for you the next time you come out.

Steve


----------



## robert s

*bumper*

Steve,
Got the bumper and the change from the lady at the counter.

No problem. I am enjoying runing at the track and everything you do for us. Thanks for making such a nice place to run and enjoy the hobby.

Robert


----------



## agholub

Foam TC, Rubber TC, 1/12th, RC18s, Vintage Trans Am, and World GT Results from the Jan 4 race can be found @ http://www.thedriversstand.com/forum/showpost.php?p=4179&postcount=72

The next carpet road race is Jan 11, 2008. This is also a Gate/Norcar Club race so we should hopefully have a good turnout. The final battles will be going on to decide the points championship. I am bringing my "A Game". Doors open @ 10 am. Race starts @ 1 pm.

I had fun yesterday. Thanks to all that came out to compete. See you next week.

--Andy


----------



## AZ-COWBOY

*Moving to Ohio*

I am moving to Ohio In a few months, I run Offroad Mainly but My sponsers want me running more onroad, What is the onroad scene around columbus??
What are the popular classes???
Is there Oval??
Is there Dirt Oval???:dude:


----------



## Mike Pavlick

well how did it go yesterday? wish I could of made it. just to much snow for me to 
pass up.


----------



## sg1

Mike,
I hope you can step it up in 1/12 stock!! We went 49 8:03!! 9.2-9.4 lap times upfront!!
-Wayne


----------



## agholub

Mike Pavlick said:


> well how did it go yesterday? wish I could of made it. just to much snow for me to
> pass up.


The competition was world class. Easily the best 1/12th racing at Classic yet. There was a second full heat too so you might not have got to run against the top guys... we'll never know.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Mike Pavlick said:


> well how did it go yesterday? wish I could of made it. just to much snow for me to
> pass up.


Chicky, Wayne, Dana, me, Dave Usnik, and Ray in the A. Zach and others in the B. Chicky's fast lap was a 9.22.


----------



## Mike Pavlick

glad to hear everything went well sounds like a good turnout!
but the payout for plowing 16hrs saturday and another 13 on sunday and all this morning is payback enough. hope to be there this sunday my stuff is ready to go!
ya I guess I could step it up this weekend wayne. I will run an actual race motor and not the pratice stuff. lol ! see ya guys nextweekend


----------



## chicky03

Thanks, Steve for letting us trash the place

Everyone had a great time and we'll be back for some more action at Classic.

Paul

P.S. Steve, I left the plaques there, can you hold them for my until next time? Ron Mick gets the 1st place SS World GT plaque if you see him.


----------



## General

AZ-COWBOY said:


> I am moving to Ohio In a few months, I run Offroad Mainly but My sponsers want me running more onroad, What is the onroad scene around columbus??
> What are the popular classes???
> Is there Oval??
> Is there Dirt Oval???:dude:


There is a Road Course(carpet),carpet oval 36'by90',dirt oval for 1/18 and 1/10th, and there is a sweet offroad track 70'by125'. Come on down and enjoy.

Steve


----------



## General

Mike Smith, are you out there????????
Has anyone seen Mike?
Gone missing week after champs.
Last time seen needing a V8 from the hangover after the champs.
If you've seen Mike please post.

Steve


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Hey everyone,
I'm going to stop by tommorrow for a few to watch the action. I have a family party to go to in the afternoon. I also lost my job of 17 years this week due to lack of contracts. This economy sucks. No extra money right now for racing but I'll stop by from time to time to check out the fun.
Take care everyone,
Jeff


----------



## camino86

hey i wont be out to race but i might stop by to watch.hope to be out next week to race. jason


----------



## camino86

can i use any rubber slick tire,any rim,and any size rim/tire combo in the rubber tire touring car class or is there a restriction on that and what should i use?im going to try to get a set for next weekend.


----------



## agholub

camino86 said:


> can i use any rubber slick tire,any rim,and any size rim/tire combo in the rubber tire touring car class or is there a restriction on that and what should i use?im going to try to get a set for next weekend.


Try to find a set of Jaco Greens or Speedmind Sorex 28s. Those both work well at Classic. Usually around $30 for all 4 (premounted on rims). 

There is no restriction on the brand of tire. Must be a slick.

You might need a body with slightly bigger wheel wells. The Parma Mohawk does not really have room to accomodate rubber tires.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

I'll be back next week to race. No family functions next weekend.
I'll run VTA and 12th.
Jeff


----------



## sg1

*1/12 racing the 25th???*

Who is all in for some 1/12 racing the 25th??

myself
Dave Morrow
DrUnK MiKe
plan on coming!!!!

Dana and Thomas you out there?? You better show up!!!


----------



## Kyosho Racer

sg1 said:


> Who is all in for some 1/12 racing the 25th??
> 
> myself
> Dave Morrow
> DrUnK MiKe
> plan on coming!!!!
> 
> Dana and Thomas you out there?? You better show up!!!


If all you guys are coming I may just watch 12th. You are all way faster than me.


----------



## agholub

sg1 said:


> Who is all in for some 1/12 racing the 25th??
> 
> myself
> Dave Morrow
> DrUnK MiKe
> plan on coming!!!!
> 
> Dana and Thomas you out there?? You better show up!!!


I'm in.


----------



## sg1

Kyosho Racer said:


> If all you guys are coming I may just watch 12th. You are all way faster than me.


Oh no... You can beat DrUnK MiKe! Rudy will also be all over him!! We should have enough for 2 mains, don't worry about it


----------



## Kyosho Racer

sg1 said:


> Oh no... You can beat DrUnK MiKe! Rudy will also be all over him!! We should have enough for 2 mains, don't worry about it


I wasn't worried about DrUnK MiKe. Who is???:wave: I was kidding about not running. I just started running 12th a couple of weeks ago and didn't want to be in the way that's all.
I must say it is a very fun class.:woohoo:
Jeff


----------



## sg1

Nothin to worry about! It's all in the name of fun


----------



## Announcer Mike

*Not Dead.*



General said:


> Mike Smith, are you out there????????
> Has anyone seen Mike?
> Gone missing week after champs.
> Last time seen needing a V8 from the hangover after the champs.
> If you've seen Mike please post.
> 
> Steve


I am NOT dead!!!

As many of you know, I'm a loyal STEELERS fan and have been in front of the TV every weekend watching my boys return to their 7th Super Bowl. This has been my life. Last year no one saw me between The Champs and the Super Bowl.

I'll try to come out this weekend with my VTA's - yes, I created a second from my HPI PRO4.

Steve, PM me if you need anything. I check the thread every once n a while.


----------



## General

Hey Mike, you rose from the dead just to come bless us with your yellow and black smile,Cool. Na man just haven't heard from ya, me and Jeff was just talking and taking bets on where you were. I told him you hooked up with one of the ball room girls at the champs,headed to Vegas a week later, got married by Elvis,and took a cool DJ job at Caesars Palace. Darn, I guess I didn't win.


----------



## camino86

i am going to try to get out for rubber touringcar next week.hope we will have a good class and im not to slow.if something comes up i will post to let you all know.go steelers!


----------



## Announcer Mike

General said:


> Hey Mike, you rose from the dead just to come bless us with your yellow and black smile,Cool. Na man just haven't heard from ya, me and Jeff was just talking and taking bets on where you were. I told him you hooked up with one of the ball room girls at the champs,headed to Vegas a week later, got married by Elvis,and took a cool DJ job at Caesars Palace. Darn, I guess I didn't win.


My wife frowns upon my marrying ballroom girls in Vegas. 

I just took a "9 to 5" so I don't know when or where training will be - so I'll try to come down this week to get some racing in. Fortunately, I don't start until AFTER the Steelers win the Super Bowl.


----------



## Mike Pavlick

sg1 said:


> Who is all in for some 1/12 racing the 25th??
> 
> myself
> Dave Morrow
> DrUnK MiKe
> plan on coming!!!!
> 
> Dana and Thomas you out there?? You better show up!!!


 I def want to get out there just depends on the snow.
last 2 weeks have been busy


----------



## erock1331

agholub said:


> Foam TC, Rubber TC, 1/12th, RC18s, Vintage Trans Am, and World GT Results from the Jan 4 race can be found @ http://www.thedriversstand.com/forum/showpost.php?p=4179&postcount=72
> 
> 
> --Andy


anyway to view the results without having to register for that site ?


----------



## agholub

erock1331 said:


> anyway to view the results without having to register for that site ?


http://www.classicrcraceways.com/results/01122009fullresults.zip


----------



## windix60

I plan on racing Sunday. I need to move some stuff If anyone is interested I have 
(10) 4600 SMC 4 cell packs for sell 25.00 each voltage 1.239. I am also selling (2) rolling chassis CEFX 12th scale cars for 100.00 each . (1) 12R5 rolling chassis with some Parts for 175.00 (2) LRP spheres for 150.00 each, (1)Novak GTB Spektrum Speedo for 100.00

Stop by Sunday or Pm if you are interested I can send Pictures if needed.
Seeya guys then,
Kelly


----------



## sg1

I think we may have a good 1/12 turnout


----------



## David Usnik

You can include me and the Adams family in on the 1/12 hoopla.


----------



## CarbonJoe

David - 

Looks like it's time to change your avatar... LOL


----------



## David Usnik

CarbonJoe said:


> David -
> 
> Looks like it's time to change your avatar... LOL


Yea, I can't wait for my new toy. Paul's going to help me build it when he gets back from the Snowbirds race.


----------



## CarbonJoe

http://www.serpent.com/news/12631/Paul-Ciccarello-racing-S120-in-mod-.html

http://www.serpent.com/news/12632/Interview-with-Paul-Ciccarello--driver.html


----------



## sg1

David Usnik said:


> You can include me and the Adams family in on the 1/12 hoopla.


"Adams Family" I watched them when I was a little guy


----------



## camino86

i will be out on sunday i just got a set of rubber tires for my touringcar.i hope we have a good field.see you all at the track.


----------



## windix60

Hey Guys,
I will have some 12th scale tires for sale as well.
BSR Big rim & New front wheel design

Front tires
Gray
double pink
purple

Rear
Gray white 
grey
pink
white
And some other tires for sale

7.00 a pair

Seeya Sunday,
Kelly


----------



## Hangtime

Can I get some track time tomorrow with the BRP?? Anyone run them on Sunday or is this the Norcar group? 
Whazz Up! Maybe i'll come early enough just to run practice & cycle my batts.


----------



## agholub

Greetings Mr. Hangtime!

We have not had a heat of BRPs in about a month (Sundays). You are of course welcome to come down and practice. If you want to race RC18s that is an option too if no other BRPs show. I'm pretty sure the other guys wouldn't mind skipping the jumps this week. Rudi is tough to beat with a stock BRP.

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## Bob Imbrigotta

Hopefully we will have a class of 1/10 tomorrow, perhaps we can combine with Slashes. No skipping the jumps though.


----------



## camino86

i am only bringing my rubber tc tomarrom.leaving my slash at home.i dont have the money to run both.plus there hasent been a class of slash for some time.


----------



## Hangtime

My radio gear for the 18b is in my onroad BRP. Maybe i'll pull it out after the points race next week. Anyone there have a arbor to cut 18b foams??

Thanks for the info Andy.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Great racing today. I was way out classed and out driven in the 12th A-main. Great driving you guys and sorry if I got in anyones way. Thanks to Wayne for fixing up my Corally so I could run in the main:thumbsup:.
Slash was fun also and the driving was much better in the main. See you all in 2 weeks.
Jeff


----------



## General

MGOOD has one he has let some of the guys use. If he dont post I'll get ahold of him and make sure he dont mind.


----------



## sg1

Kyosho Racer said:


> Great racing today. I was way out classed and out driven in the 12th A-main. Great driving you guys and sorry if I got in anyones way. Thanks to Wayne for fixing up my Corally so I could run in the main:thumbsup:.
> Slash was fun also and the driving was much better in the main. See you all in 2 weeks.
> Jeff


No problem Jeff!!


----------



## General

Hey everyone we will have pizza, and munchies for everyone who would like to come race. We could also run 2 heats and a main so we can get home to watch the game.

Steve


----------



## SlaminRC17

Hello, I used to race at Classic when it was banked. I am considering getting a 1/12 to help pass my time. My question is, what seems to be a popular car up there, and would there be a problem to running lipo and brushless? Like a SMC single cell, and like a 13.5 motor? Thanx, Kevin


----------



## agholub

SlaminRC17 said:


> Hello, I used to race at Classic when it was banked. I am considering getting a 1/12 to help pass my time. My question is, what seems to be a popular car up there, and would there be a problem to running lipo and brushless? Like a SMC single cell, and like a 13.5 motor? Thanx, Kevin


Hi Kevin,

I am not aware of anyone running 1 cell Lipos yet at Classic for Onroad, but I am anxious to see one go. My understanding is 17.5 4 cell is comparable to 13.5 1S Lipo roughly. I do not think anyone would have a problem with you running it. The guys here are pretty easy going. 

Andy


----------



## Kyosho Racer

SlaminRC17 said:


> Hello, I used to race at Classic when it was banked. I am considering getting a 1/12 to help pass my time. My question is, what seems to be a popular car up there, and would there be a problem to running lipo and brushless? Like a SMC single cell, and like a 13.5 motor? Thanx, Kevin


Hello Kevin,
The most popular 12th scale up there is the CRC Gen-X. Also you will find the AE 12th, the Corally SP12X, a Cefx or 2 and you might even see a Serpent.
Every one is running stock 17.5 brushless with 4600 4-cell nimh. This is what is run on the Sunday road course. They also run the 12th's on the oval on Saturdays. I have no idea what Motor/Batt. combo they run then.
Contact Steve the track owner and he could tell you that.
Hope this helps,
Jeff


----------



## sg1

Any of you boys and girls plan on running 1/12 Sunday?


----------



## windix60

SlaminRC17 said:


> Hello, I used to race at Classic when it was banked. I am considering getting a 1/12 to help pass my time. My question is, what seems to be a popular car up there, and would there be a problem to running lipo and brushless? Like a SMC single cell, and like a 13.5 motor? Thanx, Kevin


Hello Slammin,

I have a few 12th scale cars and Batteries and speedcontrollers for sale. Pm me if you are interested in anything I have tires for sale two. I can give you a good deal.

Check out the links for what I am selling.

Hope to see you at classic sometime.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/r-c-ite...otor-lathe-smc-4600-4-cell-battery-packs.html

http://www.rctech.net/forum/r-c-items-sale-trade/268444-12th-scale-cars-speedos-sale.html


----------



## Announcer Mike

*I Can Have Both!!!!!*



General said:


> Hey everyone we will have pizza, and munchies for everyone who would like to come race. We could also run 2 heats and a main so we can get home to watch the game.
> 
> Steve


HMMMMM...Racing AND Steeler's Football!!!???!!!

Steve, 

I might be down to race Sunday!!!:woohoo:


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> Any of you boys and girls plan on running 1/12 Sunday?


Nope. I have a Superbowl party to attend. :thumbsup::woohoo::wave:


----------



## camino86

anyone going to run slash thisweekend?


----------



## Hangtime

Steve - Have you considered stepping up the start time because of the game Sunday?
say 12;00 or so? What we have here is a conflict.


----------



## Announcer Mike

Hangtime said:


> Steve - Have you considered stepping up the start time because of the game Sunday?
> say 12;00 or so? What we have here is a conflict.


I second the early start time and only 2 qualifiers.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

camino86 said:


> anyone going to run slash thisweekend?


I can't. I have to work this weekend. I'll be back next Sunday the 8th.
Jeff


----------



## General

We can bump it up and run 2 heats and a main. The majority wins, post what ya wanna do.

Steve


----------



## Tread1

I like the idea of the early start.Lets get it decided so I can make plans


----------



## gettinnauti

camino86 said:


> anyone going to run slash thisweekend?


i will be running my slash should be fun


----------



## Mike Pavlick

sg1 said:


> Any of you boys and girls plan on running 1/12 Sunday?


 I think Im going to make it for sunday


----------



## General

All right guy's nobody body ubjected, so door's will open at 10 and racing at noon.


----------



## McSmooth

I plan on coming over next week, Feb 8, to run.

Stock up on Cheese Balls and Lube.


----------



## General

Not a problem,they'll be waiting.


----------



## sg1

Any other 1/12 guys...

Adam's family???
Dana???
Robert??


----------



## robert s

*racing*

Wayne,
Wont make it this weekend. dad's birthday is this weekend. Will see you next weekend.

Robert


----------



## robert s

*message*

Steve,
You have a pm.

Robert


----------



## zach A

sg1 said:


> Any other 1/12 guys...
> 
> Adam's family???
> Dana???
> Robert??



Wayne,
No Adam's family this weekend either. should be there the 8th Hopfully! See ya then:thumbsup:


----------



## Kyosho Racer

sg1 said:


> Any other 1/12 guys...
> 
> Adam's family???
> Dana???
> Robert??


I have to work Sunday. I'll be there on the 8th.
Jeff


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> Any other 1/12 guys...
> 
> Adam's family???
> Dana???
> Robert??


Bummer Wayne, Why don't you just run the BRP?!

I still owe you a pop.


----------



## sg1

I have some new speedo stuff to test in 1/12.


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> I have some new speedo stuff to test in 1/12.


You in a speedo... Now theres a visual


----------



## RollaErn

so when do u guys run the in door oval i wana come race my rc18 but i dont think u run fri night anymore and when do u run the indoor offroad


----------



## Kyosho Racer

The oval is run on Saturday. Not sure when when the start time is. I think it is 5:00pm.
Sunday we run onroad with the offroad. Normal start time is 1:00pm. This week though the start time is noon due to the Superbowl.
Jeff


----------



## gettinnauti

is any body running slash or any trucks tomorrow i was planning on running slash and T3 hope we get as many as last week


----------



## camino86

im not going to race my slash this week,but i talked to steve and they are going to try to get some monstertrucks and race outside in the parkinglot!so im bringing my savage for 1 last run before i sell it maby monday.i hope we have a good turnout and have some fun.


----------



## McSmooth

Kyosho Racer said:


> Normal start time is 1:00pm.
> Jeff


What time do the doors open?


----------



## Kyosho Racer

The doors open at 10:00 a.m.
Jeff


----------



## agholub

Race results are on the Classic Website:

www.classicRCraceways.com/results.aspx


----------



## zach A

Whos in for some 1/12th this sunday? 

Zacharias


----------



## CarbonJoe

zach A said:


> Whos in for some 1/12th this sunday?
> 
> Zacharias


There will probably be a decent turn out this week for 1/12. I'm in.


----------



## McSmooth

I'm bringing both my cars, just not sure which one I'm going to race yet. 

I can be bought.


----------



## gettinnauti

any body racing slash this weekend? and is anybody interested in a brushless slash class


----------



## McSmooth

How about a pantsless Slash class?


----------



## camino86

anyone find a traxxas remote with slash on back with yellow crystal and batteryies,i would have left it sunday night?let me know thanks jason


----------



## Lessen

sucks... I was about a week from picking up a nice used T2 from a buddy of mine and entering 1/10 along with my RC18. Then I found out the economy has hit me too. I probably won't be back down until summer for some off-road racing.


----------



## Tread1

camino86 said:


> anyone find a traxxas remote with slash on back with yellow crystal and batteryies,i would have left it sunday night?let me know thanks jason


Camino,if it doesn't turn up I have one just sittin here you can have,let me know,I will be there Sunday.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Guys,
If I make it Sunday, I have a bunch of new and near new sedan foams for sale CHEAP. Somebody please buy them.


----------



## robert s

*12th scale tires*

racers,
I will have original Jaco and TRC 12th scale tires for sale this weekend at the track. Price will be $5.00 a pair. All are pre trued and ready to go,
Let me know if you need any.

Robert Shuchman


----------



## Tread1

Rico if you make it hunt me down,I have the cop TA car


----------



## gettinnauti

Good racin slash boys see you next weekend running the outdoor track on friday hopefully see u all next week


----------



## ICEMAN96

I just seen this on the outdoor thread. www.ClassicRCRaceways.com


----------



## Lessen

Hey Fellas, this is just a copy of the same post I made in the 1:18 thread. I'm attempting to fund a new .12 in my GT2 for this summer.

If anybody has thought of getting into 1:18 class I have another RC18 for sale. This isn't the car I brought down a couple weeks ago, it just has the body that I ran that day.

http://www.rcnitrotalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60662

I'll let it go for $200. I can bring it down to Classic in person.


----------



## David Usnik

Who's planning on running 1/12 this week?


----------



## robert s

*racing*

Dave,
I know that I will be there as well as Wayne,Tyler, and dave Morrow for 12th scale so far.

Robert


----------



## CarbonJoe

No for me.


----------



## agholub

I plan to race 1/12th. Maybe WorldGT too if there are enough.


----------



## agholub

*2009 race results*

All 2009 race results are now on the website www.classicRCraceways.com/results.aspx. Points coming soon.

Party On,

Andy


----------



## Lessen

agholub said:


> All 2009 race results are now on the website www.classicRCraceways.com/results.aspx. Points coming soon.
> 
> Party On,
> 
> Andy



That's awesome. Definitly nice to be able to look back at laptimes and compare performance. Very nice!


----------



## camino86

anyone running slash tomarow?


----------



## gettinnauti

camino86 said:


> anyone running slash tomarow?


i am and so is josh the new guy from last week


----------



## Kyosho Racer

No racing for me today. I'll be back next Sunday.
Have fun,
Jeff


----------



## Cuda-TA

Vintage TA Guys, Nice racing on Sunday!
Terre


----------



## camino86

does anyone have a right rear losi xxxs a-arm that i can buy and how much?


----------



## Announcer Mike

camino86 said:


> does anyone have a right rear losi xxxs a-arm that i can buy and how much?


I can probably help you out - how about $5 for a pair? If you broke one, maybe a replacement and an extra would be helpful. BTW - they are interchangable left to right.

Mike - I'll be at the track Sunday.


----------



## zach A

*Racing the 22nd*

Who all is in for 1/12 on the 22nd?

Zacharias


----------



## CarbonJoe

I'm out, since I'll be at Round 4 of the Northeast Grand Slam Series at "The Track" in Maryland.


----------



## camino86

thanks mike i got some though.i am going to try to get it in a ta class in the next few weeks.i will be out sunday for slash and practice with the xxxs.


----------



## Cuda-TA

*World GT class*

I am setting up a World GT chassis and would like to know what motor/battery combination is accepted? 13.5/4 cell or 17.5/2S Lipo??
Thanks
Terre


----------



## Kyosho Racer

I'll let the guys that run WGT tell you for sure but I think they run 13.5/4-cell.
Jeff


----------



## agholub

Cuda-TA said:


> I am setting up a World GT chassis and would like to know what motor/battery combination is accepted? 13.5/4 cell or 17.5/2S Lipo??
> Thanks
> Terre


Hi Terre,

The official world GT rules call for 13.5/4 cell. Most of the guys run this. At Classic, we have allowed 17.5 lipo to compete with 13.5/4cell. The competition has been extremely close. If you plan on competing elsewhere too, you might want to get the 13.5/4cell setup so you are 100% legal. Otherwise the Lipo setup will do. I have been running a lipo in my world GT car all season (except at the US Indoor Champs) - I find it easier to prep the car with the Lipo - no battery maintenance. I believe that on larger tracks, the lipo+17.5 motor has a slight advantage - at Classic, I am not so sure. A 21.5 motor is not fast enough. Running the alternate 2s+17.5 setup, I would gladly gear slower if anyone ever felt cheated (or even not run). So far, this has not been an issue. If there ever were an issue, I would be disqualified so I guess that is the risk of running the lipo.

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## agholub

I have been talking with Steve and it appears that Classic Raceways will be racing indoor carpet during the summer months. Road Races will be held on every other Sunday. Oval races will be held on alternating Sundays. More details will be posted as the Spring/Summer/Fall schedule is finalized.


----------



## Cuda-TA

Andy
Thanks for the input. I will set it up with the 13.5/4 cell. 
Terre


----------



## camino86

will any1 be running 1/18 sliders at all this year?


----------



## Kyosho Racer

camino86 said:


> will any1 be running 1/18 sliders at all this year?


Hey Jason,
I have one and would like to run it this Saturday if there is enough of them. There are some guys from Canton that come down every couple of weeks or so. If you have one and want to run on Sat. let me know.
Jeff


----------



## camino86

i dont yet but was thinking of trading for 1.will they be running them on clay oval this summer?


----------



## Kyosho Racer

camino86 said:


> i dont yet but was thinking of trading for 1.will they be running them on clay oval this summer?


They did last year.


----------



## robert s

*racing*

Jeff,
You have PM.

Robert


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Got it Robert


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Who's running Vintage Trans-am Sunday?


----------



## Tread1

Kyosho Racer said:


> Who's running Vintage Trans-am Sunday?


I pretty sure Brian will be,I'll be at the grandslam race in MD.


----------



## Cuda-TA

Kyosho Racer said:


> Who's running Vintage Trans-am Sunday?


I can't make it this Sunday. 
Terre


----------



## Announcer Mike

Jeff,

I'll be there with my VTA.


----------



## camino86

hey mike if you still can i do need the a-arms,i had some orderd and there not coming.so if i can buy them from you that would be great.if anyone has a any extra trans-am wheel,tires,bodies that i can get or buy cheap i will be out sunday.im tring to get into the class.thanks.i will be there with my white slash so let me know.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Jason,
I have a extra set of wheels and a usable camero body you can use. I'll bring them Sunday.
Jeff


----------



## camino86

ok i dont if i will race i have to solder my battery together and see if its anygood.if it is i will see what i can do.


----------



## robert s

*brushed speed controls for sale*

Racers,
i have brushed speed controls for sale if anyone is interested let me know.

Robert Shuchman


----------



## Kyosho Racer

camino86 said:


> ok i dont if i will race i have to solder my battery together and see if its anygood.if it is i will see what i can do.


Are you running a 27t brushed or a 17.5 brushless?


----------



## camino86

brushed


----------



## camino86

same motor i had in the tamiya tc


----------



## Cuda-TA

*Kyosho VoneS forsale*

If anyone is interested I have a lightly used Kyohso V one S with an O.S. .12TR forsale ($150). The motor still needs to be "broke in". It has the 3RACING Gold anodized chassis, Kyosho Carbon Fiber top chassis, 2 speed tranny, Futaba servos and lots of spare parts. It's an older model but for the price it will get someone on a tight budget on the track. I will be at the track next Sunday 3/1. If interested let me know and i'll bring it.
Thanks
Terre


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Guys,
> If I make it Sunday, I have a bunch of new and near new sedan foams for sale CHEAP. Somebody please buy them.


OK let's try this again. I plan on racing this Sunday. Somebody buy these.


----------



## Announcer Mike

Jason,

The rear A-arms are still available - brand new in the package. I just found them and put them in my stuff for tomorrow. 

Mike


----------



## camino86

how much?


----------



## gettinnauti

hey if anybody has any cars for sale for the vintage ta class i would like to get into that class or can point me in the right direction as far as where to buy one what size motors brush or brushless ect thanks me and josh will be there tomorrow for slash


----------



## Announcer Mike

Jason,

The price is still the same - $5 for two brand new arms - less that what I baught 'em for.

Mike


----------



## Kyosho Racer

gettinnauti said:


> hey if anybody has any cars for sale for the vintage ta class i would like to get into that class or can point me in the right direction as far as where to buy one what size motors brush or brushless ect thanks me and josh will be there tomorrow for slash


Come see me Sunday I'll point you in the right direction and I'll bring a copy of the rules for you too.
Jeff


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Great racing today everyone. The Trans-am class is getting bigger and that is great. See everyone next Sunday.
Jeff


----------



## agholub

Thanks for coming out all. I had fun today. I hope you did too.

The race results are updated on the website.

www.classicRCraceways.com

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## Cuda-TA

How is the new road course?? Looking at the times from all the classes it appears that it's shorter than the previous layout. See everyone next Sunday for VTA.
Terre


----------



## Kyosho Racer

I don't know if it is shorter but it is faster. My lap times are about a second and a half faster. We had 5 Vta's today with another one starting the class next week. If this growth continues we will have to run 2 heats.
Jeff


----------



## Cuda-TA

Kyosho Racer said:


> I don't know if it is shorter but it is faster. My lap times are about a second and a half faster. We had 5 Vta's today with another one starting the class next week. If this growth continues we will have to run 2 heats.
> Jeff


Being faster also makes sense. Yep, if all the VTA's show up the class will have to be split.
Terre


----------



## camino86

vta is fun,i just started.the track now has more straight spots then before to me thats why its faster


----------



## agholub

The current layout is 3/4 oval if you drive it right. Definitely faster.


----------



## robert s

*World Gt Racing*

Who Is in for some World Gt racing by the ROAR rules? 13.5 and 4 cell for next week?


Let me know,
Robert


----------



## agholub

*Spring Points Series*

We are starting the points series next Sunday. The series will consist of 8 races with the best 6 counting towards final points. TQ = 1 point. 99 points for A1. 98 points for A2. 89 points for B1. 88 points for B2. etc.

March 1, 8, 15, 29
April 5, 12, 19, 26

We are racing for:

Glory
Fame
Hobby Shop Gift Certificates


----------



## Cuda-TA

Will the road course be open for practice?


----------



## agholub

Cuda-TA said:


> Will the road course be open for practice?


It might be open on Thursday for Road and Friday for Oval. I will verify with Steve and post as soon as I hear from him.


----------



## Cuda-TA

agholub said:


> It might be open on Thursday for Road and Friday for Oval. I will verify with Steve and post as soon as I hear from him.


That would be great.


----------



## sg1

Any 1/12 guys this weekend?


----------



## CarbonJoe

I'm out this weekend.


----------



## Hangtime

Maybe 1/18 if I get my rally together.


----------



## agholub

I am in for 1/12th, Rubber TC and mozzerella sticks.


----------



## sg1

Andy,
Any pics of the new layout?

If any of you guys are running Tekin RS speedoes I'll have my laptop with 189 software if you need changes or updates!

-Wayne


----------



## agholub

sg1 said:


> Andy,
> Any pics of the new layout?
> 
> If any of you guys are running Tekin RS speedoes I'll have my laptop with 189 software if you need changes or updates!
> 
> -Wayne


www.classicRCraceways.com - the main page is the new layout... gear up!


----------



## sg1

looks like a fast track!!


----------



## Johnny09r

what do most folks run out there class wise? i used to run 1/12 back in the day and am thinking about getting back into carpet. Is there a list of classes and rules for the on road stuff


----------



## agholub

Johnny09r said:


> what do most folks run out there class wise? i used to run 1/12 back in the day and am thinking about getting back into carpet. Is there a list of classes and rules for the on road stuff


Currently the most popular class is 1/12th scale. Vintage Trans Am and Slash racing are currently tied for second. Rubber TC and Foam TC are next in line. 

CLASS SPECIFICATIONS

Stock 1/12

Motor + Battery: 17.5 Brushless + 4 Cell Nihm OR 1S Lipo 13.5
Tires: Foam
Minimum Ride Height: 3mm

1/10th TC Foam Sedan

Motor: 17.5 Brushless
Battery: 6-Cell NiMH/NiCd or 2S LiPo
Tires: Foam
Minimum Ride Height: 4mm

1/10 TC Sedan Rubber

Motor: 13.5 Brushless
Battery: 6-Cell NiMH/NiCd or 2S LiPo
Tires: Premounts Only. Jaco Green, Speedmind/Sorex 28R, or MuchMore Sweep 28 (others are OK too)
Body: Sedan
Minimum Weight: 1525 grams
Maximum Width: 190mm
Minimum Ride Height: 5mm

1/10 World GT

Motor + Battery: 13.5 Brushless + 4 Cell Nihm
Tires: Foam
Body: 200mm 2-door Sports Car.
Maximum Width: 200mm
Minimum Ride Height: 4mm

Vintage Trans Am

Rules as posted on http://www.usvintagetransam.com


Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## Johnny09r

what are the most popular 1/12th cars today?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Bigron - 

Where have you been hiding? Come on out!


----------



## agholub

In no special order...

CRC Gen X 
Associated 12R5
Serpent S120
Xray 12
BMI RR?
CEFX Phoenix
Corally SP12x


----------



## camino86

agholub said:


> We are starting the points series next Sunday. The series will consist of 8 races with the best 6 counting towards final points. TQ = 1 point. 99 points for A1. 98 points for A2. 89 points for B1. 88 points for B2. etc.
> 
> March 1, 8, 13, 29
> April 5, 12, 19, 26
> 
> We are racing for:
> 
> Glory
> Fame
> Hobby Shop Gift Certificates


in march the 13 is a friday,sould it be the 15?


----------



## agholub

camino86 said:


> in march the 13 is a friday,sould it be the 15?


You are correct sir. I will update. Thank you!


----------



## camino86

i will not be able to make it this weekend.i have to work but will be ready to go on the 8th in vta and slash.


----------



## camino86

if any1 has a high speed servo for sell cheap that i can put in my vta let me know and how much.it would help.im also looking for any 4-cell battery that will last the full main.i dont know if mine arent any good or just didnt get a good charge on them,but if i can find a new set cheap it would be nice.thanks and see u in 2 weeks


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Hey Jason,
Try posting in the wanted to buy section for your batts. I worked for me. If you can afford it you should have at least 3 4-cell packs. NiMh should'nt be charged more than twice a day.
I got 2 4-cell packs shipped to my door for $25.


----------



## zach A

camino86 you have pm.


----------



## sg1

Zach you racing this weekend?


----------



## Hangtime

camino86 said:


> if any1 has a high speed servo for sell cheap that i can put in my vta let me know and how much.it would help.im also looking for any 4-cell battery that will last the full main.i dont know if mine arent any good or just didnt get a good charge on them,but if i can find a new set cheap it would be nice.thanks and see u in 2 weeks


I have 3 -4 cell packs less than 10 runs a piece. 2 of them are SMC matched paks. I can bring them by Sunday if you want. I sold my 1/12 so i don't need them.

rick


----------



## agholub

This Sunday is looking like another good Rubber TC turnout. Ron, Rudi, Waswa, myself, and hopefully a few more!

I suspect that this title will be one of the most contested of the points series classes and look forward to the close competition.

Rick - Rudi will be there with his RC18 this Sunday.


----------



## Hangtime

If my cvds come in i'll be out Rudy.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Who's up for VTA Sunday?


----------



## camino86

not me im working will be out next week


----------



## robert s

*racing*

CAMINO86,
What type of car did you end up getting?

Robert


----------



## Tread1

Kyosho Racer said:


> Who's up for VTA Sunday?


I'll be there,I just need to rebuild my car after the beating it took in Maryland:lol:


----------



## CarbonJoe

Tread1 said:


> I'll be there,I just need to rebuild my car after the beating it took in Maryland:lol:


As I recall, you were on the dealing end of a few of those... it was fun seeing 14 VTA cars in the main. Almost everyone took their best shot at taking out Mike Haynes, but he still won.


----------



## Tread1

CarbonJoe said:


> As I recall, you were on the dealing end of a few of those... it was fun seeing 14 VTA cars in the main. Almost everyone took their best shot at taking out Mike Haynes, but he still won.


I did my best,I did manage to take him out on the straightaway towards the end but only running on 3 wheels made it kinda tough!:lol:


----------



## Cuda-TA

*WGT Tires/FDR*

I plan on using Jaco tires on my WGT. What colors are best for the road course? Grays on the F/B too aggressive?? Also, What FDR is best using a 13.5/4 cell set up??
Thanks
Terre


----------



## robert s

*World Gt Tires*

Terre,
In World GT class you have to run a spec tire. The Jacos are on carbon rims and the CRC tires have a blue ring in them. They are LILAC compound front and rear. As for gearing go by motor temp and tune from there.

Robert


----------



## agholub

Great racing today everyone. Thanks Steve for putting on the show. The website (www.classicRCraceways.com) has been updated with the results from this weekend's racing.

See you next week,

Andy


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Great racing by all today. A good way to start off the points series. See everyone next week.:thumbsup:


----------



## gettinnauti

great racin everyone my slash main was a bummer gonna have to gear down so i can finish the race hope to be in the TA for next week for sure


----------



## Hangtime

My silly parts came in today for my 18r. A hour later I'm up & running. I think the last BRP points race is next week & i have to run that to get my hardware. I definatly want to get back out to the road course at classics though.

I see now nobody is running 1/18 anything onroad, I guess I'll see you in the dirt.


----------



## agholub

*Points*

The points are now on the website: www.classicRCraceways.com/points.aspx


Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## McSmooth

Myself and 2 others are coming over this Sunday to run stock foam sedan. 

Waswa....Klebau....bring 'em out!


----------



## agholub

*Track Layout Change and Nats Warm Up Race*

Greetings all,

Next weekend Steve will be making changes to the track to make it more technical and tighter. We will be laying down the "mother groove" in preparation for the following weekend's Nats Warmup Race. 

So in review:
This Sunday: Laying down the groove:dude:
Next Sunday: Nats Warmup Race:woohoo:

Both races are series point races, starting at the normal time. Everyone is welcome.

See you at the track,


Andy


----------



## gettinnauti

hey jeff i get my TA tomorrow steve called me today and its in i need that website you were talking about with all the different gears so i can get my car where it should be by sunday i have some points to make up


----------



## gettinnauti

what classes are available for the NATS warmup race


----------



## agholub

gettinnauti said:


> what classes are available for the NATS warmup race


All classes are welcome (including VTA, Slash and RC18s). For all intensive purposes, it will be just like the normal races except with hopefully more people


----------



## agholub

gettinnauti said:


> hey jeff i get my TA tomorrow steve called me today and its in i need that website you were talking about with all the different gears so i can get my car where it should be by sunday i have some points to make up


Was it a gear ratio / FDR calculator you were looking for? Try http://www.gearchart.com/index.cfm?f...n=home.default. Click on "Gearchart Creator" and enter your car info.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

agholub said:


> Was it a gear ratio / FDR calculator you were looking for? Try http://www.gearchart.com/index.cfm?f...n=home.default. Click on "Gearchart Creator" and enter your car info.


Yes just like Andy said. Just enter your car and go from there. If you have any questions just ask or refer to the Trans-am rules I gave you.
Jeff


----------



## Kyosho Racer

gettinnauti said:


> hey jeff i get my TA tomorrow steve called me today and its in i need that website you were talking about with all the different gears so i can get my car where it should be by sunday i have some points to make up


Did you get the ready to run HPI? If so don't forget the motor in it is not a legal one.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

If you go with the lipo/brushless option remember that the Novak SS21.5 pro (PN 3421) is the only legal motor.


----------



## gettinnauti

yea thats the one i got and i already swithed the motor to the one i showed you last week.. however i need a body the ones they sent steve were all newer style mustangs and camaros bodys so i need a vintage something anybody got any for sale


----------



## agholub

I've got a used Camaro (orange with a black trans am firebird on the hood) body you can have. I will bring it Sunday. I can help you out with a new HPI body too - just let me know what flavor you want. 

--Andy


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

which days do you guys run onroad? and are ya expecting any 1/12ths this weekend? "thanks"


----------



## agholub

Road racing is Sunday. Doors open @ 10am. Race starts @ 1pm.

A good number of 1/12th scalers are expected.


----------



## Hangtime

Does anyone have a 1/12 for sale or rent? I guess I do have batteries & some tires & radio gear.


----------



## gettinnauti

thanks andy that would be great i really appreciate it and i will talk to you sunday about some additional bodies thanks again


----------



## gettinnauti

hey andy i really wanted a 68 CAMARO body i will pay you sunday just let me no how much 

curtis


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

Hangtime said:


> Does anyone have a 1/12 for sale or rent? I guess I do have batteries & some tires & radio gear.


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=247130


----------



## General

Hangtime said:


> Does anyone have a 1/12 for sale or rent? I guess I do have batteries & some tires & radio gear.


There's a couple used ones at the shop for cheap and if you just want to use one you can use mine.

Steve


----------



## Hangtime

Thanks guys, but for a minute I thought I wanted to get back into 1/12. When I think of what its takes to run forget it. I might be open to rubber tire 1/10 racing if its brushless & 2s lipo. We'll be outside before to long anyway. Sorry to get your hopes up Crusty.


----------



## agholub

Hangtime said:


> Thanks guys, but for a minute I thought I wanted to get back into 1/12. When I think of what its takes to run forget it. I might be open to rubber tire 1/10 racing if its brushless & 2s lipo. We'll be outside before to long anyway. Sorry to get your hopes up Crusty.


Rubber Tire TC is lots of fun. Rudi will be thrilled to hear you are considering the class. Rubber TC is 13.5 brushless + 2s Lipo. I think Sorex 28 tires are the best for Classic. Even though offroad is coming, we are planning on running indoor carpet road racing every other Sunday all summer.


----------



## Hangtime

I have a mamba max esc. I know the Novak 13.5 is sensored, but really don't know if they're compatable. I've read about guys mix & matching & also had issues (with the brushless lol). So, i'm wondering if that setup will be ok. Has anyone heard? I need a chassis too. Thanks for the tire tip.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Role call for VTA.


----------



## camino86

im in for vta and slash.


----------



## Announcer Mike

I'm in for VTA.


----------



## Cuda-TA

GI Joe, Russ and I will be there for VTA. Should be a good turn out.
Terre


----------



## gettinnauti

Andy im not going to be able to make it sunday i forgot i have my grandparents 60th anniversary party i have to go to so i can stop down today or if not next sunday for sure thanks and if you have any questions you can PM me or im sure i will be on later thanks again

curtis


----------



## agholub

Sounds like it is going to be a solid day of racing tomorrow. VTA, TC Rubber, TC Foam, World GT, RC18 Minis, 1/12th Stock, and Slash classes will all be represented. This will be race 2 of the 8 week series. 

Do not forget to "Spring Forward" your clocks tonight.

See you at the track,

Andy


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Great fun today. The VTA class had 10 entries today. A new record:thumbsup: The main was insane but as fun as it gets. See everyone next Sunday.
Jeff.
P.S. Thanks Steve for the droop screw.


----------



## agholub

*Special Wednesday Practice*

Wednesday (3/11) the carpet road track will be open for practice. Members of the KO Propo team are coming out to warm up for the nats. A number of others should be there as well. Noon to 8pm (or later) - $10.

If you have been having trouble getting your car to work correctly, this would be an excellent opportunity to come down to the track and get some setup help from experienced racers.


----------



## sg1

Hows the new layout? Any pics? Tyler and I will be there Sunday for some 1/12 and GT racing!!


----------



## Hangtime

Are my ProTec lipo's ok or do I need hard shell? I just picked up a TC5. I figured I'd run that 13.5 rubber class. Thanks!


----------



## agholub

The new layout is very cool. Definetely a drivers track. We got a nice groove put down. Pics were taken, but I have not received them yet.


----------



## agholub

A picture of the new track is now on the Classic website: http://www.classicrcraceways.com/


----------



## sg1

agholub said:


> A picture of the new track is now on the Classic website: http://www.classicrcraceways.com/


That's what I'm talking about!! How were lap times compaired to the other layout that was a bit more open?


----------



## agholub

sg1 said:


> That's what I'm talking about!! How were lap times compaired to the other layout that was a bit more open?


The fastest laps were in the high 10s and they were few (see Chris Goetz). All the results are posted on the website too. :thumbsup: Points are not updated yet.

It added from 2-4? seconds per lap per driver depending on skill. The sweeper/turn at the end of the straight is brutal especially in traffic. The narrow section coming back towards the driverstand was getting alot of wall contact activity too.


----------



## agholub

*Nats Warm Up Race*

Just a reminder, this Sunday is the *Nats Warmup* race at Classic RC Raceways and everyone is invited! It should be a very competitive day at the track.

Doors open @ 10am
Race starts @ 1pm


----------



## agholub

*Points Updated*

The points are updated on the website. http://classicRCraceways.com/points.aspx


----------



## General

agholub said:


> Wednesday (3/11) the carpet road track will be open for practice. Members of the KO Propo team are coming out to warm up for the nats. A number of others should be there as well. Noon to 8pm (or later) - $10.
> 
> If you have been having trouble getting your car to work correctly, this would be an excellent opportunity to come down to the track and get some setup help from experienced racers.


Sorry for the confusion, but the KO guys wont be here till the 17-18.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

agholub said:


> The new layout is very cool. Definetely a drivers track. We got a nice groove put down. Pics were taken, but I have not received them yet.


The layout is great, and I loved driving it reverse (not for any particular reason). By the end of the day, the groove was pretty dark. Maybe if we vacuum the track before we get started, it will be less costly when we get out of the groove? This Sunday should be pretty decent since the layout's been down a week, and we'll have a good amount of drivers.

Andy, what's your e-mail? I'll send over a few of the better pictures.

- C -


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

sg1 said:


> How were lap times compaired to the other layout that was a bit more open?


 ~ 1.2 secs slower than the last one. and 2x as much fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tread1

Goetz said:


> Maybe if we vacuum the track before we get started, it will be less costly when we get out of the groove?
> 
> - C -


 I have to agree with the vacuum part,I think there are Japanese hiding in the marbles that don't know the wars over yet!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Tread1 said:


> I have to agree with the vacuum part,I think there are Japanese hiding in the marbles that don't know the wars over yet!


Yeah, i'll do it, if Steve okays it. Remind me to bring a sweeper to the track. In fact, if we bring a few, we could knock it out in 15 minutes.


----------



## Tread1

Goetz said:


> Yeah, i'll do it, if Steve okays it. Remind me to bring a sweeper to the track. In fact, if we bring a few, we could knock it out in 15 minutes.


 I'd bring my sweeper but I think she would be pissed being woke up that early!:dude:


----------



## sg1

Goetz said:


> The layout is great, and I loved driving it reverse (not for any particular reason). By the end of the day, the groove was pretty dark. Maybe if we vacuum the track before we get started, it will be less costly when we get out of the groove? This Sunday should be pretty decent since the layout's been down a week, and we'll have a good amount of drivers.
> 
> - C -


If you vacuum, how can I drift??


----------



## Hangtime

Its about time you cleaned up your act. When you get done can you come to my house? lol


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Here are a few reminders of the weekend...


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Goetz said:


> Here are a few reminders of the weekend...


Nuthin' but smiles...


----------



## agholub

*What is a Goetz?*

Check this out: 





 
Nice work Rudi! (aka Rudog)


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Very nice video:thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

Nice run there. I hope I'll be able to put together a 1:10 for next winter. I already have a body, just no car. hehe


----------



## Hangtime

Nice video Rudi. He played tool. cool he he


----------



## sg1

Looks like a nice 13.5 1/12 group will be there Sunday


----------



## chicky03

sg1 said:


> Looks like a nice 13.5 1/12 group will be there Sunday


Brian Rice, Jimmy Herrmann, Me, SG1 !!!

Anyone else?


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

chicky03 said:


> Brian Rice, Jimmy Herrmann, Me, SG1 !!!
> 
> Anyone else?


Who needs anybody else? That's 40% of the a-main at the Nats this [email protected]!


----------



## sg1

chicky03 said:


> Brian Rice, Jimmy Herrmann, Me, SG1 !!!
> 
> Anyone else?


Has Herrmann learned how to drive yet??


----------



## chicky03

sg1 said:


> Has Herrmann learned how to drive yet??


Doubtful


----------



## camino86

whos in for slash sunday?


----------



## Kyosho Racer

camino86 said:


> whos in for slash sunday?


Are you running VTA?


----------



## Hangtime

About VTA. I'm wondering what colors are already used for the camaro at classics? I don't want to come to the party in matching outfits. lol 

Does anyone have extra CVA blades #31238 for a TC5? I've already sent in my orders & I'm not going to order 1 item. Thanks!


----------



## Tread1

Silver,black,black and orange,maroon,cop car,blue green,and more black are the camaros I can think of off hand.


----------



## Hangtime

Looks like it might be end up YELLOW! thanks for the run down.


----------



## Announcer Mike

All,

I can't make it this Sunday - just got back from Detroit and have to go back Sunday afternoon.
I'll see you all the following weekend.

Mike


----------



## agholub

*Nats Warm Up Tomorrow*

Track opens tomorrow at 10am. Racing starts at 1pm.

I spoke with Steve and we are welcome to vacuum the track. If anyone would like to bring an extra vac to help you are welcome. The track has 1 vacuum. Steve asked that the carpet only be vacuumed in one direction. He'll be there to advise.

Chicky will be hooking up his computer so all practice laps will be announced.

See you at the track,

Andy


----------



## Hangtime

When I stopped by today Steve was vacuuming. Don't know if he got it all.


----------



## camino86

i am running vta and slash.are we ever going to put the jumps back out for the slashes?


----------



## camino86

my vta camero is red and green so that is used


----------



## agholub

Yes... Steve did vacuum today. But the oval guys (defilers)
are running on it. They have their line and throw all their rubber and fuzz over into the other areas of the track. What's worse is they leave without cleaning up the track. Some of the deeper corners suffer in traction especially just due to loose stuff (beer cans, rubber, spent shells, carpet fuzz, etc).

Always stay on the groove. Never stray from the groove. Others have strayed from the groove and never been seen again


----------



## gettinnauti

me and josh will be there for slash tomorrow and im in for vta andy i will be there tomorrow for those bodys if you rememner


----------



## agholub

camino86 said:


> i am running vta and slash.are we ever going to put the jumps back out for the slashes?


Steve said the reason for not having the jumps out was that certain style trucks (T4s) bottom out on the carpet and tear the carpet on landing. As long as no one is there with a truck other than a slash, jumps should be OK.

This weekend we are expecting alot of fast guys. Because of this I am suggesting we skip the jumps just to save some time between rounds. If you guys really want them and are willing to hustle to get the jumps out and back as soon as you are done racing, we might be able to make it happen. 

I'd like to see some notches cut in the jumps midway to enable the jumps to go across the barrier walls. This would allow the trucks to take a different less tight course. Just an idea. This would also permit the jumps to be placed in more positions.


----------



## agholub

gettinnauti said:


> andy i will be there tomorrow for those bodys if you rememner


They are in the trunk of my car. Now I just gotta get my butt to the track:thumbsup:


----------



## gettinnauti

sounds good andy i will be there tomorrow dont know if im in for vta or not still working on car but still need the bodies though thanks again


----------



## Tread1

gettinnauti said:


> sounds good andy i will be there tomorrow dont know if im in for vta or not still working on car but still need the bodies though thanks again


If you don't get it done bring it anyhow,we will get it running and set up.


----------



## camino86

im ok with not having jumps this week but i would like to get them out a few times in the points run


----------



## camino86

i would help put jumps out and away but i would need some time some tome to get my vta ready after i helped with the jumps if the vta is 1st and slash last.


----------



## gettinnauti

im in for whatever jumps no jumps its fine either way and i would help if we did use the jumps


----------



## agholub

*Racing*

The website (www.classicRCraceways.com) has been updated with this weekend's race results and points.

Today was especially good in my book. After my first qualifier of Foam TC was over Tracy came over and told me he did not think my car looked as good as it should. He suggested a front camber link adjustment to make the wheel lean in as the chassis rolled and rear spring change to soften it. Heading back out onto the track, my car was roughly 1 second faster than before. It was all corner speed. Suddenly I was turning laps in the neighborhood of "The Goetz"! Of course I was so excited I tubed it a few times and almost peed my pants while feeling out the changes. A little more setup fine tuning and I'll be lethal. Thanks Again.

Thanks Steve and Family for the having us. Your efforts are much appreciated. 

Good Luck To ALL at the Nationals this Week!!!

--Andy


----------



## gettinnauti

are the points updated yet it looks like it is for some class but not others (slash) us slash guys need love to!!!


----------



## agholub

gettinnauti said:


> are the points updated yet it looks like it is for some class but not others (slash) us slash guys need love to!!!


You are correct. I failed to import the Slash results into the database. Not sure how that happened. Oh yeah... Beer. Should be fixed. Sorry about that.

--Andy


----------



## Hangtime

Got the TC5 up and runnin'. I swore off carpet racing but thanks to rubber tire class & lipos I have something else to spend tons of money on. lol

I'll stop in the nats to visit since I work 3 mi. away. Good Luck & have fun Drivers!


----------



## gettinnauti

thanks andy.... Green beer today!!!!


----------



## agholub

Hangtime said:


> Got the TC5 up and runnin'. I swore off carpet racing but thanks to rubber tire class & lipos I have something else to spend tons of money on. lol


 
Sweet. More fruit on the tree. I look forward to the good competition.


----------



## Hangtime

agholub said:


> Sweet. More fruit on the tree. I look forward to the good competition.


More like a Bull to enter the ring. lol!


----------



## agholub

The carpet road track is open Wednesday (today) and Thursday for practice from 10am - 8pm (possibly later).

There will be racing this Sunday (not a points race) though the turnout is expected to be light do to the Nationals.

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## Hangtime

Just came from the Nats... Practice is moving along.... Around 10 sec. laps.... A lot of local drivers & big names... C. Dosec, T. Rott, R. Burch, Blackstock, Gerbers. Cool!


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Who's racing Sunday???


----------



## agholub

I'll probably be there.

Not sure what class. Probably TC Rubber.


----------



## Hangtime

Vta tires done. A couple of tweaks & I'll be ready for Sunday.


----------



## Tread1

Brian and myself are at the nats so we will see you next Sunday.


----------



## camino86

i will be there sunday for slash only becase its not a points race


----------



## Hangtime

Is anyone running VTA tomorrow? I could use some practice.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

I am :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

Nice time yesterday. Casual practice time to run some cars. Good pizza too!


----------



## camino86

is a Venom 15C 3200mah 7.4v 2-Cell LiPO Battery good to run in my slash?i have the novak 13.5 and novak xbr sport in it.


----------



## Hangtime

camino86 said:


> is a Venom 15C 3200mah 7.4v 2-Cell LiPO Battery good to run in my slash?i have the novak 13.5 and novak xbr sport in it.


No. The novak 13.5 is a hot motor & will draw a lot. You should at least have 20c if not a 30c. Just my opinon.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

camino86 said:


> is a Venom 15C 3200mah 7.4v 2-Cell LiPO Battery good to run in my slash?i have the novak 13.5 and novak xbr sport in it.


I would avoid Venom products of any kind. I have never had any luck with their junk.


----------



## camino86

if it wasnt from venom would it be good?i just dont know what im looking for in a lipo.if anyone has any that would work good for me for sell let me know what and how much.


----------



## Hangtime

camino86 said:


> if it wasnt from venom would it be good?i just dont know what im looking for in a lipo.if anyone has any that would work good for me for sell let me know what and how much.


No, The C rating is to low. 

For the local guys, I have this to sell if your looking. Dirt season is around the corner

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2760809#post2760809

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=249353


----------



## Mike Peterson

Steve what is the racing like in the spring and summer? I am looking to still get some carpet time thru the spring and summer, and mix in some off road as well. Do you have a firm list of days you are open and what you will be running? 

Thanks
Mike


----------



## agholub

Hi Mike,

Classic races indoor road through the end of April on Sundays. Starting the second week in May, racing will be every other Sunday all the way up to the Fall/Winter season.

Offroad racing is on Saturdays starting in May. A comprehensive schedule will be on the website in the next couple days.

Lots of good racing to come. 

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## Mike Peterson

Thanks andy! in off road do they get any electric trucks, (xxxt)? thats all I run as of right now, and I am looking for a home! (stock or mod works for me as well)


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Hi Mike,
Electric truck was one of the most popular classes last year at Classic. Most of the guys ran Mod trucks. I ran 2wd buggy last year but picked up a XXX-T a few weeks ago to run this summer as well.
Hope this helps and hope to see you at the track,
Jeff


----------



## agholub

I dare say Wayne Gerber was the fastest truck around the offroad track on a consistent basis and he did it with a 13.5 motor.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Yep, Wayne is quick on any track. Who's running VTA and 12th stock Sunday?
Jeff


----------



## agholub

I suspect Wayne may have been genetically engineered by Bud Bartos, Wayne Sr, Grandpa Gerber, and other mad scientists at Parma decades ago. While Wayne came from a test tube, I heard tyler (the evolution) was hatched with transmitter in hand.


----------



## nitrojeff

Hello all. I've got 2 BRPs for sale. Tons of extras, pm if interested


----------



## camino86

i will be there sunday for slash but i dont know if im racing vta.


----------



## agholub

Greetings All. The results and points are updated on the website: www.classicRCraceways.com/points.aspx.

Today was much fun. Rubber TC and Vintage Trans Am ruled the track. We had some 1/12th scalers too, but this was the best turnout to date for the rubber running classes. It was a tough field of competition. Lots of excitement. We only have 3 races left in the series. Please remember that Classic RC Raceways will be CLOSED on April 12 (Easter Sunday).

Thanks to all that came out and thanks to Steve (and family!) for putting on a great show.

See you next weekend,

Andy


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Good runs, yesterday. Andy, I think with a resort you could/would have nabbed TQ as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime

I'm sorry I missed it. i wanted to run vta, but we had a b-day party in the family. :hat:


----------



## Cuda-TA

*WGT Class*

Who wants to run WGT this weekend?


----------



## robert s

*World Gt*

Tere,
I will be running World Gt and I think Ron Mick will also be running since he e-mailed me and said he was running.

Robert


----------



## camino86

i will be there for slash but i dont know about running vta.i think we might be putting the jumps out for the slashes


----------



## gettinnauti

i will be there for slash


----------



## agholub

We are planning on running the jumps this Sunday:thumbsup:. I talked to Steve about it to confirm last Sunday.

Let the Slashes fly!


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Who's running 12th stock Sunday?


----------



## robert s

*12th stock*

Jeff,
I will be running 12th stock this Sunday.

Robert


----------



## Hangtime

VTA for me. I'll bring the 18R as well. I got some foam tires so get ready rudi. If you have 1/18 bring 'em Sunday!


----------



## Kyosho Racer

I'm probally not coming tommorrow. I'm going fly fishing at rocky river in the morning. See everyone in 2 weeks:thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## agholub

Kyosho Racer said:


> I'm probally not coming tommorrow. I'm going fly fishing at rocky river in the morning. See everyone in 2 weeks:thumbsup:
> 
> Jeff


I never had any luck with the fly fishing. Hunger would hit on the way there and all the flies would end up gone before we got to the neighbor's fish tank. 

And then there is fly hunting. I could never get my fly to attack the bear and got my butt kicked alot.

Nope... just RC for me. Now if I can just stop munching on the foam tires. If it were not for that special sauce, I know I would be able to stop.


----------



## General

Join Date: Apr 2007
Location: Akron
Posts: 597 

Man you guy's, Sometimes it sucks to come to the track in the morning. I look out the kitchen window, the sun is shinning, and the tracks are just steerin at me. I think, all right lets get the slash out just for alittle bit, i got enough time before people get here to race. So I'll go back to get it, and there's Steven, two dead batteries in hand asking, Dad will you charge these for me? Happens all the time, Darn Kids(haha)wouldn't trade um for nothin.

On a more serious note, when i look out the kitchen window and see how far this place has come in one year, I think man how did we do it. I know there was a whole lot of work involved but none of this would of or could of happened with out the help of every person that has come to Classic RC Raceways to race with their friends and fellow racers or the people who just come to hang out and have a good time. So I guess what it all comes down to is Thanks. Thanks for all the help, support,and for all the new people and friends that I have met over the last year. And Sorry, Sorry to anybody that I have affended in any way. This place is here to come to and have a great time, meets new friends and people and just have a fun day without all the BS from are daily lives. So again thanks to all.

Steve


----------



## Tread1

Steve,THANK YOU for giving us a place to hang out and crash our cars!I know I speak for a ton of people when I say we appreciate what you do there.I know it wasn't running a slash outside but I hope you enjoyed running your 12 scale today and I'm happy to take the mic anytime you want to put a hurtin on Brian!:tongue:


----------



## gettinnauti

Steve,
THANK YOU!!!!! as you know i was a rookie this year but without you none of this would have been possible. Thanks for all you help and advice me and josh are having a blast.. cant wait for outdoor


----------



## Hangtime

I had fun running my cars yesterday. Nice & layed back. Hotdogs & fries. Thanks Steve!


----------



## camino86

when will the points be updated on the website.


----------



## camino86

im so happy offroad is almost here.im getting the "dirt"itch


----------



## Kyosho Racer

camino86 said:


> im so happy offroad is almost here.im getting the "dirt"itch


Same here Jason:thumbsup: I'm looking at my off-road cars everyday. I'm losing interest in on-road quickly. Wanting to get so air-time and get some mud on the tires!
Jeff


----------



## agholub

camino86 said:


> im so happy offroad is almost here.im getting the "dirt"itch


I think there is a powder you can put on that to ease the itch.



camino86 said:


> when will the points be updated on the website.


Points are updated


----------



## ICEMAN96

Any onroad guys coming saturday for oval since sunday is easter


----------



## Hangtime

ICEMAN96 said:


> Any onroad guys coming saturday for oval since sunday is easter


I want to work the bugs out of my rally car. (new setup) Besides that I should cycle some batteries for my BRP.


----------



## agholub

Just a reminder: NO RACING SUNDAY - it is Easter.

We are having an offroad race on Saturday... Track opens @ 10am. Racing starts @ 1pm. 2 Qualifiers and a main. Done by 6pm so the oval dudes can do their thing. You can continue to practice if you like. Oval racers do get first dibs on frequencies. I believe the race is the same cost as practicing - $10. Weather permitting, we will attempt this same race every Saturday until the official racing season starts.


----------



## ICEMAN96

agholub said:


> Just a reminder: NO RACING SUNDAY - it is Easter.
> 
> We are having an offroad race on Saturday... Track opens @ 10am. Racing starts @ 1pm. 2 Qualifiers and a main. Done by 6pm so the oval dudes can do their thing. You can continue to practice if you like. Oval racers do get first dibs on frequencies. I believe the race is the same cost as practicing - $10. Weather permitting, we will attempt this same race every Saturday until the official racing season starts.


Bring your onroad cars and double dip, race offroad during the day and inside oval in the evening.:wave:


----------



## agholub

*Last Points Race! Grand Finale*

Next Sunday is the Points Racing Grand Finale.

Come on down for the fast racing and awards presentation :hat:. I think there will be food - pizza?

I'd also like to make next Sunday official "*Steve Appreciation Day*". He works countless hard hours, with minimal available resources, to provide these tracks for us to race on. Cake and Ice Cream will help the celebration along. Come to the race and show your love. 

See you there,

Andy


----------



## camino86

i will be there sunday and friday.is there any1 running slash on the indoor sunday.we havent ran 1 points races becase i was the only 1 there,and didnt run last sunday becase no slashes were coming,so let me know so i know what to bring.


----------



## camino86

i will be there on sunday but i dont think i will be racing im too far int offroad now


----------



## General

Thanks to a great season of racing to all of the onroad racers.

Steve


----------



## barney24

the grand finale wasn't what i expected, but was still great to race at classic this season. i look forward to more seasons and more fun. i never had so many laughs when racing r/c.

thanks.
brian


----------



## Kyosho Racer

I can't speak for anyone else but I've had a great season


----------



## barney24

i hope we can get some more racers to find out how fun and "un-intimidating" it is to race at classic. i was finally comfortable running 1/12 scale...i've never been able to do that anywhere else.

steve has done an outstanding job of providing us a great track and i really enjoy the social part of racing there. where else can you race oval indoors, on road indoors, outdoor oval and off-road in the same place?

i'll be helping steve and andy with the upcoming events and hope that we can raise the bar from what you've seen, we all know that more people in the class equates to more fun on the track. the friendly competition that we have is not available anywhere on area r/c tracks.

if you haven't been to the website lately, there's a great new feature to register for a race and let people know what you're planning on running. i think it will really help let people make an informed decision on what to race.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

I personally can't wait till the fall on-road


----------



## General

Hey you guys, we had a really good season of onroad racing. I mean think about it, we went from 10 people at the beginning of the season to 30 almost the whole way through. That was freakin awsome. I really do want to thank all of the racers that came to the track this season, we had some good racing and got to make alot more friends, what more could you ask for. I mean think about it, with all that has been going on around us, we managed to make it through the season with the doors open. Yes the turnout sucked but all we can do is learn from it and make it better the next time. There is no doupt there will be a good season for next year. Now that all the tracks are up and running outside, the only thing we have to do is come out and enjoy them and start making plans for next season.
By the way, Andy I really want to thank you for all the work that you have done for the shop and race tracks. I dont know if everyone knows but you getting the website up and running and doing all the work on it each week, scheduling all the events for the road course and the other tracks is one of the reasons that this place is still here and it is greatly appriciated. 
As you all can tell I like to build things. And in doing this it is really cool to me to watch all you guys and the visitors injoy what I love to do. Before I started this place I was a very skilled carpenter and mason and loved building houses and doing all the intricate work to them. The owners would come at the end of the days and just be amazed at what their house is starting to look like, and you could just see the joy in their eyes talking to them. Then I found out I was going to lose my leg and have to stop doing everything that i loved to do and it drove me completely nuts (more than you can even imagine) knowing that I would not be able to do that anymore,thenwondering about my kids and just everything that a person should not have to think about. It was driving me crazy. Then I found out that I would be buying this place a month before i had my leg takin off andman did that give me a reason to have something to look forward to. I built it with alot of help from some really cool people and friends and it has grown in the same way, Cool people and friends. There is alot of heart put in this place from alot of differant people, in many differant ways so when it comes down to it it is here because of all of us. So now the only thing to do is to enjoy it and help it grow even more. The nicer words always work alot better(I've learned the hard way) so spread the joy and come and have a great time.


Steve


----------



## Hangtime

Congratulations Steve on a very good 1st year! Like all new businesses, it takes time to build something from very little & you've done something that 90% of new business won't do & thats last the first year. The market has room for Classic hobbies. Keep up the good work & thanks for another place to race! :thumbsup:


----------



## agholub

*New Website Feature - Online Registration*

Greetings all.

A new feature has been added to the website - www.classicRCraceways.com - Online signups for all events. My hope is that this will allow everyone to see what everyone else is planning to run so that more people show up to the track ready to race in the same classes. Of course this will only work if most people use it:thumbsup: You can always change your entries if you like. You will not be charged anything for signing up. In the future, we may be able to offer an online signup discount... time will tell. When you signup, should the race be cancelled due to weather, you will receive Email notification immediately - bonus.

To use this feature, you must create an account and sign-in. You can then enter races (or change your existing entries).

Lots more good stuff to come.

See you at the track,

Andy


----------



## General

The asphault track is lookin good guys, i got the new wires ran and under ground, all the rails have bin refastened and shes almost ready for action. Tomarrow i'm going to power wash the track and then off we go.Transam on the Asphault, Gotta love it.

Steve


----------



## Tread1

General said:


> Transam on the Asphault, Gotta love it.
> 
> Steve


 Hell Yes I am so in on that!


----------



## Hangtime

Andy - I got the activation email, but its not working. FYI 




agholub said:


> Greetings all.
> 
> A new feature has been added to the website - www.classicRCraceways.com - Online signups for all events. My hope is that this will allow everyone to see what everyone else is planning to run so that more people show up to the track ready to race in the same classes. Of course this will only work if most people use it:thumbsup: You can always change your entries if you like. You will not be charged anything for signing up. In the future, we may be able to offer an online signup discount... time will tell. When you signup, should the race be cancelled due to weather, you will receive Email notification immediately - bonus.
> 
> To use this feature, you must create an account and sign-in. You can then enter races (or change your existing entries).
> 
> Lots more good stuff to come.
> 
> See you at the track,
> 
> Andy


----------



## agholub

Great... you broke it already 

I'll bet your email server changed the link slightly (it changes the character "&" to "&"). I will email another link to you. Sorry for the hassle.


----------



## agholub

appears the issue was on my end. Your account is activated.


----------



## K.J.Price

Hey does anyone have a new uncut & unpainted non TA body that they want to get rid of or did you Steve get any in.Thinkin about givin my hand a try at this its been about 5 years since i have done it.

Keith


----------



## Hangtime

agholub said:


> appears the issue was on my end. Your account is activated.


Thanks. man I even tried to copy & paste the link in my browser. Nice feature btw.


----------



## Tread1

K.J.Price said:


> Hey does anyone have a new uncut & unpainted non TA body that they want to get rid of or did you Steve get any in.Thinkin about givin my hand a try at this its been about 5 years since i have done it.
> 
> Keith


Sunday Steve had 1 parma mustang and 1 HPI camaro on the wall


----------



## K.J.Price

Tread1 said:


> Sunday Steve had 1 parma mustang and 1 HPI camaro on the wall


Ye i know im lookin for a DNA or what ever they are. 

Keith


----------



## Tread1

K.J.Price said:


> Ye i know im lookin for a DNA or what ever they are.
> 
> Keith


 My bad,I missed the non before the TA lol.Just ask Steve to order whatever you want,he gets them in a couple days.


----------



## Lohrr1

Andy, my activation email didn't have a link.
Rick


----------



## agholub

*Upcoming Indoor/Outdoor Events*

The next two onroad events are 

Sunday 5/10 Indoor Carpet Road Racing
Sunday 5/17 Outdoor Asphalt Oval
The Indoor race looks like TransAm, TC Rubber 17.5, World GT, and possibly 1/12th scale Classes at this point. 

I think the oval race will be primarily TransAm and Quarter Scales but all kinds/types are welcome. Come down and define the fast lap for the track. See you there!

Andy


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

General said:


> Transam on the Asphault, Gotta love it.
> 
> Steve


That sounds awesome. Rubber tires are so much nicer on asphalt. :thumbsup:


----------



## General

Indoor onroad tomarrow, see ya there.

Steve


----------



## Tread1

General said:


> Indoor onroad tomarrow, see ya there.
> 
> Steve


Yes you will! I can't wait to try out the new 17.5 rubber tire TC class,and of course knock the 3 weeks of rust off my TA car.


----------



## agholub

*3 hour Trans Am Endurance race on August 2, 2009*

Classic RC Raceways in Akron, Ohio is hosting a 3 hour Carpet Trans Am Endurance race on August 2, 2009. The entry fee is $50 per team.

Rules:

1 Car per team.
3 people on a team. All team members must rotate driving.
1 team member must marshall.
Driver must change with each battery pack change.
Car must comply with official VTA rules.
The team with the most laps completed at the end of three hours is the winner.

If there are any partial teams or single racers that would like to be on a team, contact either Steve (General) or myself and we will help to group you with others.

1994 E Waterloo Rd Akron, OH 44312 
(330) 733-6400 
Email: [email protected] 
Web Site: www.classicRCraceways.com


----------



## Lohrr1

Anyone running Trans Am Sun?
Rick


----------



## agholub

So far it looks like there are 4 other VTA signed up at the moment.


----------



## K.J.Price

Andy i just sent ya a PM

Keith


----------



## Tread1

Lohrr1 said:


> Anyone running Trans Am Sun?
> Rick


You bet! And Brian might be bringing a new guy with him to run also.


----------



## ICEMAN96

Tread1 said:


> You bet! And Brian might be bringing a new guy with him to run also.


IM GONNA TRY AND GET 1.LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE KNOWS WHERE A GOOD DEAL IS.


----------



## Tread1

ICEMAN96 said:


> IM GONNA TRY AND GET 1.LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE KNOWS WHERE A GOOD DEAL IS.


Talk to Brian,he goes by Barneys racing here and on RCtech


----------



## K.J.Price

Im thinkin im goin to be there but not to run Trans Am

Keith


----------



## agholub

Racing is looking good for tomorrow. 

I know of 5 TC Rubber racers, 6 VTAs, 3 World GT Cars, and a couple 1/12th scalers planning to compete. Hopefully there will be others as well.

Doors open @ 10am. Racing starts @ 1pm.

See you there,

Andy


----------



## Chaz955i

Tread1 said:


> You bet! And Brian might be bringing a new guy with him to run also.


I'm the "new guy" and had a great time. Thanks to the guys in Trans Am for not choking me for some of the more squid-like moves I pulled on the track. Look forward to getting out there again.

A big thanks to Brian and Steve for all the help today. 

Later,
Chuck


----------



## K.J.Price

Had a good time today as well,I allmost forgot as to how much fun this road racing stuff can be.

Thanks Andy for the info on the things to change on the car it will be done before we race again in 2 weeks.

Keith


----------



## agholub

I had fun today too. Always good to have new competition.

Everyone was pretty fast/consistent too all things considered. A very good day for all.

Thanks for the racing Steve!

Andy


----------



## Lohrr1

Chaz955i said:


> I'm the "new guy" and had a great time. Thanks to the guys in Trans Am for not choking me for some of the more squid-like moves I pulled on the track. Look forward to getting out there again.
> 
> A big thanks to Brian and Steve for all the help today.
> 
> Later,
> Chuck


You did great for first time out.

Grat day of racing. Looking forward to doin it again in a few weeks
Rick


----------



## Cuda-TA

*Indoor Racing on 6/7/09*

Who's coming out this weekend for some indoor racing?
Terre


----------



## Lohrr1

I'll be there for Trans Am & WGT
Steve Miller - I'll bring your EZ Up this Sun
Rick


----------



## Tread1

Lohrr1 said:


> I'll be there for Trans Am & WGT
> Steve Miller - I'll bring your EZ Up this Sun
> Rick


 Damn,I have graduations all weekend so I won't be able to make it,I'll figure out someway of getting you the cash and you can either give it to Brian or just leave it at the track and I will pick it up next week.


----------



## K.J.Price

As of now il be there for TC Rubber tire.

Keith


----------



## agholub

I am planning on being there for TC Rubber 17.5 and likely WGT too.

Andy


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Hey guys - thinking about coming out and running some 1/12 scale soon and wondering what traction compounds you can run and if there is plenty of pit space.

How long are the qualifiers also?

Like to check out the off-road track also sometime soon.

Are the pics on the website current layouts of bother tracks also?

thanks,

mike


----------



## agholub

Hi Mike,

The 1/12th qualifiers and Mains are 8 minutes. All the other indoor classes are 6 minutes for the qualifiers and mains.

The pic on the website for the indoor track is now out of date. I will try to get a new one up Sunday.

The outdoor track is basically the same as the pics though a few jumps have been reworked and the surface improved.

There is lots of space to pit indoors all with AC plugs close.

The preferred traction compound is Jack the Gripper (Corally). Niftech is also ok. 

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Thanks for the info. 

Might come out this weekend to take a look and maybe run some laps to get back into the swing of things.

mike


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Hey guys,

Long timer racer here, but has been out for over a year and a half now. I have been thinking about doing some racing here the last couple months. 

I went back and looked at a few pages for this thread, and it sounds like you guys have many tracks all in one place. Am I right? I raced out at Classic a few times back in '96, you guys had a outside dirt oval. I want to say there was a carpet oval inside? Anyway, the question I guess I want answered is, what are the big classes there for the tracks you have?

Thanks for the info, and I hope to you guys here soon.


----------



## agholub

Classic does now have a number of tracks and is under new ownership. It has been reopened about 1.5 years now. 
Onroad indoor carpet popular classes are Vintage Trans Am, TouringCar Rubber 17.5, World GT, and sometimes 1/12th scale Stock. There are also a few RC18s that come and go. Lots of Slashes race on carpet in the winter though now they are all racing outdoors instead.

Offroad outdoor dirt popular classes are Spec Slash, 1/10th Electric Truck, Electric Buggy is making a comeback. 1/8 buggy is also fairly popular. I wish we had more electric 4wd buggy people. There are only 2 that are there usually. 

If you show up with some other kind of car, we will add you to the closest class so you still get to race.

No one is wanting to race oval right now for whatever reasons. 

www.classicRCraceways.com - New pics of the tracks will be posted this weekend.

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## agholub

This Sunday is looking good. Doors open at 10am with racing starting around 1pm.

Unfortunetely the kitchen will be closed so plan on eating pizza which will be delivered.


----------



## Lohrr1

Who's running on the 21st?


----------



## General

*Race Cancelled*

He guys just to let u know, I had to cancel the race for this wekend. I'm going to be running the offroad on sun to make up for the rain days, I just need to open the track with the most racers. If you guys like the track will still be open for practice. Thanks

Steve


----------



## Johnny09r

i hear bits and pieces that Carpet may be going away in the fall. Is there any truth to that? Trying to figure out my plans for a new onroad car and want to make sure I have a place to race


----------



## ICEMAN96

Johnny09r said:


> i hear bits and pieces that Carpet may be going away in the fall. Is there any truth to that? Trying to figure out my plans for a new onroad car and want to make sure I have a place to race


Yes it is going to be a dirt track this winter


----------



## K.J.Price

Well i think im goin to get rid of my TC5,So if anyone is wanting to get into the road racing cheap let me know.Thouse of you who i have ran a few times with know's its a fast car its just the nut behind the wheel thats not fast.If iterested IM me and i will go into more on the car.

I hate to get rid of it because i was having fun with it and was getting it faster but as many of you know i (We) are losing our carpet track a place that myself and many others have been racing for many years,So if theres no oval theres not goin to be any roadcourse for me as well.

Thanks Keith


----------



## Tread1

K.J.Price said:


> Well i think im goin to get rid of my TC5,So if anyone is wanting to get into the road racing cheap let me know.Thouse of you who i have ran a few times with know's its a fast car its just the nut behind the wheel thats not fast.If iterested IM me and i will go into more on the car.
> 
> I hate to get rid of it because i was having fun with it and was getting it faster but as many of you know i (We) are losing our carpet track a place that myself and many others have been racing for many years,So if theres no oval theres not goin to be any roadcourse for me as well.
> 
> Thanks Keith


 Dude hang onto it,pictures of the building the new Gate will be in have been posted and it's going to be an awesome track,plenty of room and brand new carpet,come on out and race there.


----------



## General

*Carpet Track*

I'd like to thank all the guys who came out to support the onroad track here at Classic. I put alot of time and money in this place for these tracks and all the racers who raced here. As all of you know I've been fighting to pay the bills here, and with the continuious low turnouts that we had on the carpet tracks I just cant keep putting money out. I'd love to keep the carpet here but with the economy the way it is i just cant see us getting enough people next season either. now if anyone thinks they can come up with the 23,000 that it would take just to pay the bills here for the winter give me a call, if not the gate is going to be putting in a sweet track for all to enjoy, and if you know Chris and Paul everything about the place will be great. Once again I'd like to thank you all.

Steve


----------



## General

*Track*

Just a reminder, we still have races sceduled up until the end of Sept. If for any reason you guys are to upset about the closing of the track and dont wish to run these races, just let me know and we can cancel them. I hope all of you understand why I am doing this and hope you dont hold any grudges but put youself in my shoes and take a good look at the times 5 or 6 guys was standing in the track room wondering why nobody was showing up for 2, 3, or 4 weeks in a row, and then ask yourself again like you did then and you surely will understand why this is happening.

Steve


----------



## Lohrr1

Steve,
I plan on being there for most(if not all) of the remaining race dates for on road and hope everyone else will also. Even though I don't like what's happening, i fully understand why and wish you well in getting the 70+ off road racers weekly needed to meet your figure.
Looking forward to the Trans Am Endurance race!
See ya on the 12th
Rick


----------



## Hangtime

Carpet always slows down in the summer. Naturally people want to be outside. Even the gate dries up in the summer. The indoor dirt will be big in the winter, but I don't see anyone being inside in the summer unless its raining. Its your call Stevo. I can see benefits of both scenarios, but i'm thinking after all the effort you may still only have the 5-6 guys indoor at summer time. Just my .02


----------



## General

I didn't plan on any races on the carpet through the summer. It didn't happen last year so why would it this year was my opinion. 
If it wasn't for a few racers putting everything together it wouldn't of happened this year. 
I told the guys what was happening and they came forward and put out all the effort to make it happen. 
Andy, Rudy, Steve, Brian, Rick, and a couple others went out of their way to try to keep the carpet going and i'd like to thank all of them for doing that, but still we have the same results.
There are many reasons to go dirt,
1 The gate reopening will at least take half of THEIR racers back.

2 Not enough racers to keep it going and just shutting down in the middle of the season because of lack of funds.

3 The down time inbetween the seasons which is 2 mnths at the end of offroad and 2 mnths at the end of carpet in which nobody is racing.

4 If it rains we just come into the ac pits rooms and have a good old time with racers from other tracks that cant run because of it.

5 Lowering the heat cost by seperating the track from the pits and not having to keep the track at 70 degrees just to get traction. 
The list could go on but why. 

Again I would like to thank all of the racers for supporting us.

Steve


----------



## barney24

i will be there the weeks we run on carpet, but really have no interest in anything else. all of my dirt gear is going up for sale. it's just not fun for me.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

I'll be there for the TA race in August unless I hear otherwise. Brian what off-road stuff are you selling?

Jeff


----------



## Lohrr1

Who's running this sunday? We should have at least one VTA from PA joining us
Rick


----------



## ICEMAN96

With the turnouts Steve is getting on the dirt offroad i would understand as a racer if he quit running any carpet on sundays.
With only about 5 racers on the indoor roadcourse it doesn't justify turning all the lights on when he can have 30+ entries on the dirt offroad.

What i am saying has nothing to do with the type of racing[i myself love carpet racing]but it is all about what is best for Steve to pay the bills.
Rod Mullen


----------



## agholub

I am planning to attend Sunday - World GT and Trans Am (time to warmup for the Endurance race).

Andy


----------



## Cuda-TA

I plan on coming out on Sunday for WGT.
Terre


----------



## General

*racing*

Sorry to say that the race will be cancelled for tomarrow. The track will still be open for anyone wanting to run on it. 

Steve


----------



## barney24

*Outdoor On-road Race This Weekend*

DON'T MEAN TO HIJACK THE THREAD BUT...

This Sunday (July 19) there will be an outdoor road race for just about anything at the Green Road Armory in Beachwood.

It is presented by One Up One Down Raceway. They have a full AMB RC system with house transponders and for compatible personals.

Track opens approximately 10AM racing starts between 11 and noon. I didn't catch the entry fees, but they have been $5. No prizes awarded. Entries are $15.

A class consists of three or more. 1/18, 1/10, 1/8 gas and electric. Run what you brung.

These are really fun races on a smooth asphalt surface, i'm told the track will be enlarged to approx. 110' x 50'. No electric or shelter is available, please be prepared to bring everything you need to pit. THis race is not in ANY way affiliated with Classic, I just thought I'd let our guys know about it.


----------



## rc_jeff

What is the schedule for the indoor carpet. With the champs coming up, I wanna get some practice in.


----------



## K.J.Price

Good luck on that,You must not have heard that we are not goin to have a carpet track any more come Sep or sooner.Steve is goin to put an indoor dirt offroad track in.

Keith


----------



## General

*Carpet Track*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well guys as sorry as i am to say it, the carpet track will be removed and replaced with an offroad track. The first season we had a great turnout, if it could have only been the same for the last season the onroad would have really made the differance.
As you all know I have been thinking about putting in a indoor dirt track and now its going to happen. With the cost of the offroad cars and trucks being as cheap as they are for an entry level driver, and for the classes that are able to support 10 to 20 drivers in each almost every week, I think not only will we be able to get more new drivers but we will be able to have more fun with bigger classes and more competition in each. 
I really do hate to see the carpet go but I have to do what I think is best and what I think will make enough money to keep the place going and to pay off some of what has been put out.
I hope I see some of the faces on this track as I did on the last.Most the guys that race here have been her since this place opened and I would hate to see them go as apposed to making the transition. I really think this is going to be a good, fun, and exciting turn around for Classic and all the racers that have raced here in the past.

I would like to thank all the racers that have raced here, and wish you all the best of luck in what ever you decide to do in the future.

General


----------



## Lessen

Awww man. That sort of stinks. I really enjoyed myself the one time I came down to race on carpet. 

Maybe I can make it down someday and put my Kyosho Lazer to good use then. Of course there is always the RC18.


----------

